# tlunn gave me this idea



## doctorcathy

i dont know how long it would take, but i have the 6 generation AKC thingy that has their great grandparents or something. it'd be awesome to see if any of our dogs are related or something.







i dont know. just a thought


----------



## mee

oo that would be fun!

but i only have the pedigree i got from my breeder ...

didnt u pay the AKC for that 6 generation thing??? i think i say a checkbox or something if u wanted one sent to ur home..

i dont have one coz i didnt want to pay , hehe


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

That would be really neat to find out!  We never sent Caesar's AKC papers in though. Is there a deadline on it?


----------



## k/c mom

Yes... seeing who is related to whom would be fun!! Let's do it!


----------



## doctorcathy

you can do it whenever. i waited like 2 years till i got sprites. i forget how much it costs, maybe around $30 or something?? 

i found ellies, here are all the 'ancestors' (i dont know how to say it:

Ok::
Fathers side:

Father: Melodylane's Judah TN51388602

Father's Dad: Melodylane's Jake TM57042802
Fathers Dad-Dad(great granddad): CH Melodylane Wags t'witches luv TC841179
Father's Dads-Mom: CH Arc Angel's Cute and Clever TB933099

Father's Mom: Junette la Mar TN19484603
Father's Moms-dad: Almar Oscar Performance TN06158203
Father's Moms-Mom: Janice Stella TM85356202


Mother's Side:

Mom: Di ell's joyann TN82432001

Mom's Dad: CH Di-ell's walk'n away a winner TN08614402
Mom's Dads-Dad: CH Sam's-Son's Shooting star TC445740
Mom's Dads-mom: CH Di Ell's Delta Dawn TM65649801

Mom's Mom: joella la daven TN25218701
Mom's mom-dad: Biggy Boy Buddy TC851444
Mom's mom-mom: Grizzly's White Dove TC984886


And the Breeder: LLOYD BUCK


HAVE FUN AND CHECK YOUR PEDIGREE!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

I only have the mommy and daddy too....


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 11 2004, 03:55 PM
> *I only have the mommy and daddy too....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16033*


[/QUOTE]

I would say go ahead and post the info you have... maybe include the Breeder's name like doctorcathy did, since there are probably others who had the same breeder.....


----------



## dr.jaimie

i emailed the breeded and asked for parker's pedigree...when i get the info i will post.


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## mee

DC CATHY !!!

i think we are related !!!!!

maybe not directly, but I bought Jong-ee from Eleanor Merget, and her Maltese is called

Di-Ell's Maltese

i see that Ellie's pedigree has some Di-Ell's in it..

and Jong-ee has some Sam Son's too..but r u sure its Sam Son's Shooting START??

coz jong-ee has SamSon's Shooting STAR

since we live in So.Cali, i guess thats why

heres jong-ee's..

im too lazy to type it all out,so i just scanned it


----------



## k/c mom

Any long-lost relatives out there?

Mother's Side:
*Mother* - Princess Sheba IX TN737853
*Grandfather *- Beardens Little St. Nicholas
*Grandmother* - Beardens Princess Larla
*Great Grandfather* - Shirleys' Judicious Jordan
*Great Grandfather* - CH Fantasyland Tiger Paws
*Great Grandmother* - Shirleys' La Dolce Farrah
*Great Grandmother* - Prissy Lapur Whetzell
*Great Great Grands - * CH Fantasyland Tom E Kat; Prissie's CLassic Charge; Mylo Da Marco; Lacey Princess da Marco; CH Fantasyland Me Tony D Tiger; CH Fantasyland Joy Belle; Blairs Prince; and Kandi Kisses III


----------



## k/c mom

Well, Kallie's pedigree isn't too lofty! I bought her from a family from an ad in the newspaper. Her parents came from pet stores. This was before I was "enlightened"!!


----------



## Elegant

This looks like fun...I will post eventually when I am not tearing my hair out from being so busy with school and work!!! :new_Eyecrazy: 

~Elegant


----------



## doctorcathy

mee, thats soo cool!! can you get their AKC number?? because maybe more than one dog can have the same name. 


sprite and ellie were shipped from missouri to santa paula, california. and i found out that lloyd buck(the breeder) has a usda license.







i hope they arent from a puppy mill. 



i guess if anyone knows---can more than one dog have the same name?


ohh!! i read mees pedigree again:

that means that ellie and jong-ees grandmothers are SISTERS!! isnt that weird??


----------



## kodie

awww.... i should have gotten Kodie's family tree!


----------



## Ladysmom

Wow, Sher, your little Catcher is certainly well bred, isn't he? All those Marcris dogs on his father's side! He's practically royalty!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 12 2004, 12:57 PM
> *Wow, Sher, your little Catcher is certainly well bred, isn't he? All those Marcris dogs on his father's side! He's practically royalty!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16154*


[/QUOTE]

You're too funny!! :lol: 

It is indeed interesting to see how different Catcher's and Kallie's pedigrees are....


----------



## mee

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 12 2004, 09:50 AM
> *mee, thats soo cool!!  can you get their AKC number??  because maybe more than one dog can have the same name.
> 
> 
> sprite and ellie were shipped from missouri to santa paula, california.  and i found out that lloyd buck(the breeder) has a usda license.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope they arent from a puppy mill.
> 
> 
> 
> i guess if anyone knows---can more than one dog have the same name?
> 
> 
> ohh!!  i read mees pedigree again:
> 
> that means that ellie and jong-ees grandmothers are SISTERS!!  isnt that weird??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16127*


[/QUOTE]

oooo i dont think i can get their AKC numbers...i didnt pay the AKC for the 6 generation thing.. i only have jongee's parents AKC number , and also Jongee's number too.....

i hope your babies arent from puppy mills too....









so if jongee and ellie's grandmothers are sisters......then what is dc cathy and my relationship??


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 12 2004, 08:50 AM
> *mee, thats soo cool!!  can you get their AKC number??  because maybe more than one dog can have the same name. *



My breeder said that when you register your baby through akc, you have to have a unique name or they'll reject it.


----------



## doctorcathy

mee, i call myself sprites mom...so i basically erased her whole ancestry. LOL.









i also tell sprite about how long my labor was with her. i think it was 3 hours and i was in excruciating pain!!


----------



## k/c mom

OK... where are the other pedigrees???? Looking for relatives out there.....


----------



## mylittlebella

Bella is NKC so I don't think anyone would be related to her


----------



## mee

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 15 2004, 10:01 AM
> *mee, i call myself sprites mom...so i basically erased her whole ancestry.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also tell sprite about how long my labor was with her.  i think it was 3 hours and i was in excruciating pain!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16387*


[/QUOTE]

hahahah same here!!!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Nov 15 2004, 11:14 AM
> *Bella is NKC so I don't think anyone would be related to her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16414*


[/QUOTE]

Sorry, what is NKC?


----------



## mylittlebella

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom+Nov 15 2004, 03:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mylittlebella
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 15 2004, 11:14 AM
> *Bella is NKC so I don't think anyone would be related to her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16414*
Click to expand...

Sorry, what is NKC?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16460
[/B][/QUOTE]


National Kennel Club. I had never heard of it until I got Bella but it seems to be legit. They have a website and I received her registration papers and everything. Also, they answer the phone when I have called. I was a bit worried at first but they seem to be a real registry.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella+Nov 15 2004, 02:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers [email protected] 15 2004, 03:04 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-mylittlebella*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Nov 15 2004, 11:14 AM
> Bella is NKC so I don't think anyone would be related to her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16414*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Sorry, what is NKC?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16460*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]


National Kennel Club. I had never heard of it until I got Bella but it seems to be legit. They have a website and I received her registration papers and everything. Also, they answer the phone when I have called. I was a bit worried at first but they seem to be a real registry.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16467
[/B][/QUOTE]

That doesn't mean that your baby couldn't be related to any of the others. In other words, picture a litter of two puppies..... one breeder in California buys one puppy and another in New York gets the other. The breeders each breed their dogs and sell the puppies to people such as the people on SM. The pedigree would show the same dogs as the grandparents of the resulting puppies of both breeders. So if your baby was from one breeder and someone else's from the other, they would be related.







The registry doesn't really matter.


----------



## msmagnolia

I have Sadie's pedigree from the father's side.

Father: Ch. Marcris Blue Hills Fame

Grandfather: Ch. Blue Hills Main Event
Grandmother: Ch. Marcris Risque Passion

Great Grandfather: Ch Dorworth Bleu Baby Binkie
Great Grandmother: Ch Blue Hill's Classie Chassie
Great Grandfather: Ch Marcris Risque' Business
Great Grandmother: Ch Marcris Risque' Illusion
Great Greats: Ch Su-Le's Cordon Blue, Dorworth Lolly Pop Lullaby, Ch Blue Hill Mark of Excellence, Blue Hill's Southern Class, Marcris Marshmallow Prism, Petals Lilys in the Snow, Ch Marcris Risque' Business, Ch Marcris Risque' Obsession

The Mother's side is from a completely different line from California. I will post that later. I guess that Sadie and Catcher are related. LOL


----------



## doctorcathy

i didnt look till now....but catcher has a "melodylane" and so does ellie's dad.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Nov 25 2004, 11:30 PM
> *I have Sadie's pedigree from the father's side.
> 
> Father:  Ch. Marcris Blue Hills Fame
> 
> Grandfather:  Ch. Blue Hills Main Event
> Grandmother:  Ch. Marcris Risque Passion
> 
> Great Grandfather:  Ch Dorworth Bleu Baby Binkie
> Great Grandmother:  Ch Blue Hill's Classie Chassie
> Great Grandfather:  Ch Marcris Risque' Business
> Great Grandmother:  Ch Marcris Risque' Illusion
> Great Greats:  Ch Su-Le's Cordon Blue, Dorworth Lolly Pop Lullaby, Ch Blue Hill Mark of Excellence, Blue Hill's Southern Class, Marcris Marshmallow Prism, Petals Lilys in the Snow, Ch Marcris Risque' Business, Ch Marcris Risque' Obsession
> 
> The Mother's side is from a completely different line from California.  I will post that later.  I guess that Sadie and Catcher are related.  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18597*


[/QUOTE]

Yes! That's neat... they have the same great grandfather!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 26 2004, 09:27 AM
> *i didnt look till now....but catcher has a "melodylane" and so does ellie's dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18613*


[/QUOTE]


Cool


----------



## beccypaul

hey i am in england, anyone related to my little dixie?

Nicoltese jack the lad at Areown
Ch movolian crystal princess


----------



## pico's parent

Well, I don't see where Pico has any common ancestors, but then, he is from Florida so maybe some of the Florida Malts are related. Here is his AKC pedigree.

Picasso (Pico) Bidun:

FATHER: Luvlane's Just Call Me Casey
Grandparents: CH Luvlane's Southern Classic & Luvlane Charlotte O'Windsong
GGparents: CH Wesglyn Yosimite Sam & CH Luvlane's Candi Delite
CH Zanzibar's the Right Stuff & Russ Ann Melody of Windsong

MOTHER: Kannoli Sgrignoli
Grandparents: Silversands Kodak Moment & Summer's Little Stinkerbell
GGparents: CH Sanddollar's Love Me Tender & Nanack's Cookie Connection
Luvlane's Just Call Me Casey & Spring's Little Muffin


----------



## HappyB

I was sitting here scrolling through some of the old posts from before I joined. I saw that some of you were interested in obtaining your AKC pedigree, but didn't seem aware that it could be obtained in less than ten minutes through AKC's online store. I order pedigrees from them when I want to know something about a dog. It costs $10 for a five generation pedigree. You can download it to your computer as it is only good to view through the store for 72 hours. I view pedigrees as a set of ingredients to consider when breeding.
If any of you are interested in using this service, just click on their online store, register, then click on pedigrees, then click on the online pedigree. It's fairly simple, and you have it right in front of you within a few minutes.


----------



## Carol Ann

Looks like Beastie is related to K&C's Catcher and msmagnolia's Sadie!!! How fun!









Parents: Am/Can Ch Hi-Lite Risque Baybreeze, Hi-Lite Jungle Lily

Grandparents: Am/PR/Latin Am/FCI Int'l Ch Marcris Risque Business, Ch Hi-Lite Eureeka ROM, Am/Can Ch Hi-Lite Risque Jungle Fever, Ch Hi-Lite Las Vegas Dahl ROM

Great Grands: Marcris Marshmallow Prism, Petals Lilys In The Snow, Ch Di-Ell's Coca Cola Cowboy ROM, Am/Can Ch Hi-Lite Priscilla's A Showoff ROM, Am/PR/Latin Am/FCI Int'l Ch Marcris Risque Business ROM, Ch Hi-Lite Cindyrella's Sun Fever ROM, Ch Dil-Dahl's Indiana Jones, Ch Marcris Marshmallow Kara ROM

Great Great Grands: Ch Marcris Marshmallow ROM, Marcris Honey of Naysmith, Ch Marcris Love ROM, Marcris Melody of Elkins, Ch Di-Ell's Puddin, Ch Tam's Jontue, Multi Group Winner Am/Can Ch Marcris Marshmallow Showoff ROM, Can Ch Dil Dahl's Tutee Pina Colada ROM, Ch Marcris Risque Business, Marcris Marshmallow Prism, Petals Lilys In The Snow, Ch Hi-Lite Seattle Showoff ROM, Ch Hi-Lite Solar Flare of C & D ROM, Ch Kil-Dahl M Polo of Venezia, Ch Dil-Dahl's Divine Miss D, Am/Bah/Col/Ven/Int'l Ch Marcris Marshmallow ROM, Ch Marcris Kara.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Apr 10 2005, 06:27 PM
> *Looks like Beastie is related to K&C's Catcher and msmagnolia's Sadie!!! How fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parents: Am/Can Ch Hi-Lite Risque Baybreeze, Hi-Lite Jungle Lily
> 
> Grandparents: Am/PR/Latin Am/FCI Int'l Ch Marcris Risque Business, Ch Hi-Lite Eureeka ROM, Am/Can Ch Hi-Lite Risque Jungle Fever, Ch Hi-Lite Las Vegas Dahl ROM
> 
> Great Grands: Marcris Marshmallow Prism, Petals Lilys In The Snow, Ch Di-Ell's Coca Cola Cowboy ROM, Am/Can Ch Hi-Lite Priscilla's A Showoff ROM, Am/PR/Latin Am/FCI Int'l Ch Marcris Risque Business ROM, Ch Hi-Lite Cindyrella's Sun Fever ROM, Ch Dil-Dahl's Indiana Jones, Ch Marcris Marshmallow Kara ROM
> 
> Great Great Grands: Ch Marcris Marshmallow ROM, Marcris Honey of Naysmith, Ch Marcris Love ROM, Marcris Melody of Elkins, Ch Di-Ell's Puddin, Ch Tam's Jontue, Multi Group Winner Am/Can Ch Marcris Marshmallow Showoff ROM, Can Ch Dil Dahl's Tutee Pina Colada ROM, Ch Marcris Risque Business, Marcris Marshmallow Prism, Petals Lilys In The Snow, Ch Hi-Lite Seattle Showoff ROM, Ch Hi-Lite Solar Flare of C & D ROM, Ch Kil-Dahl M Polo of Venezia, Ch Dil-Dahl's Divine Miss D, Am/Bah/Col/Ven/Int'l Ch Marcris Marshmallow ROM, Ch Marcris Kara.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51151*


[/QUOTE]

How neat! They both have the same great grand.... Ch Marcris Risque Business. From what I've heard, he is (was) a very popular stud.


----------



## Carol Ann

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 10 2005, 02:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Carol Ann
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Apr 10 2005, 06:27 PM
> *Looks like Beastie is related to K&C's Catcher and msmagnolia's Sadie!!! How fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parents: Am/Can Ch Hi-Lite Risque Baybreeze, Hi-Lite Jungle Lily
> 
> Grandparents: Am/PR/Latin Am/FCI Int'l Ch Marcris Risque Business, Ch Hi-Lite Eureeka ROM, Am/Can Ch Hi-Lite Risque Jungle Fever, Ch Hi-Lite Las Vegas Dahl ROM
> 
> Great Grands: Marcris Marshmallow Prism, Petals Lilys In The Snow, Ch Di-Ell's Coca Cola Cowboy ROM, Am/Can Ch Hi-Lite Priscilla's A Showoff ROM, Am/PR/Latin Am/FCI Int'l Ch Marcris Risque Business ROM, Ch Hi-Lite Cindyrella's Sun Fever ROM, Ch Dil-Dahl's Indiana Jones, Ch Marcris Marshmallow Kara ROM
> 
> Great Great Grands: Ch Marcris Marshmallow ROM, Marcris Honey of Naysmith, Ch Marcris Love ROM, Marcris Melody of Elkins, Ch Di-Ell's Puddin, Ch Tam's Jontue, Multi Group Winner Am/Can Ch Marcris Marshmallow Showoff ROM, Can Ch Dil Dahl's Tutee Pina Colada ROM, Ch Marcris Risque Business, Marcris Marshmallow Prism, Petals Lilys In The Snow, Ch Hi-Lite Seattle Showoff ROM, Ch Hi-Lite Solar Flare of C & D ROM, Ch Kil-Dahl M Polo of Venezia, Ch Dil-Dahl's Divine Miss D, Am/Bah/Col/Ven/Int'l Ch Marcris Marshmallow ROM, Ch Marcris Kara.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51151*
Click to expand...

How neat! They both have the same great grand.... Ch Marcris Risque Business. From what I've heard, he is (was) a very popular stud.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51154
[/B][/QUOTE]


Not just him, but also Marcris Marshmallow Prism, and Petals Lilys in the Snow in common!


----------



## Littlemans Mom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 10 2005, 06:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Carol Ann
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Apr 10 2005, 06:27 PM
> *Looks like Beastie is related to K&C's Catcher and msmagnolia's Sadie!!! How fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parents: Am/Can Ch Hi-Lite Risque Baybreeze, Hi-Lite Jungle Lily
> 
> Grandparents: Am/PR/Latin Am/FCI Int'l Ch Marcris Risque Business, Ch Hi-Lite Eureeka ROM, Am/Can Ch Hi-Lite Risque Jungle Fever, Ch Hi-Lite Las Vegas Dahl ROM
> 
> Great Grands: Marcris Marshmallow Prism, Petals Lilys In The Snow, Ch Di-Ell's Coca Cola Cowboy ROM, Am/Can Ch Hi-Lite Priscilla's A Showoff ROM, Am/PR/Latin Am/FCI Int'l Ch Marcris Risque Business ROM, Ch Hi-Lite Cindyrella's Sun Fever ROM, Ch Dil-Dahl's Indiana Jones, Ch Marcris Marshmallow Kara ROM
> 
> Great Great Grands: Ch Marcris Marshmallow ROM, Marcris Honey of Naysmith, Ch Marcris Love ROM, Marcris Melody of Elkins, Ch Di-Ell's Puddin, Ch Tam's Jontue, Multi Group Winner Am/Can Ch Marcris Marshmallow Showoff ROM, Can Ch Dil Dahl's Tutee Pina Colada ROM, Ch Marcris Risque Business, Marcris Marshmallow Prism, Petals Lilys In The Snow, Ch Hi-Lite Seattle Showoff ROM, Ch Hi-Lite Solar Flare of C & D ROM, Ch Kil-Dahl M Polo of Venezia, Ch Dil-Dahl's Divine Miss D, Am/Bah/Col/Ven/Int'l Ch Marcris Marshmallow ROM, Ch Marcris Kara.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51151*
Click to expand...

How neat! They both have the same great grand.... Ch Marcris Risque Business. From what I've heard, he is (was) a very popular stud.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51154
[/B][/QUOTE]







Yes he has been a very popular stud over the years







in the Maltese-Popular Dogs series magazine/book there is a very nice photo of Ch Marcris Risqué Business with his crown on for being" the top sire as of 2003 with 105 Champion offspring and counting"......


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Risque' Business, J. Watkins famous stud, died just last week at age 13.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Kallie & Catcher's Mom: Looks like even though Frosty is 13 and I didn't expect to find any of his relatives.....Catcher and he could have some ancestors in common! At least some same Kennel names show up on both sides of Catcher's family! The ones in common are Joanne-Chen's and Fantasyland.
If anyone else has an older dog and is interested I'll post Frosty's pedigree. The other kennel name some would recognize in Sun Canyon, and maybe CH Kathan Pinball Wizard of JLC 7/80, that's his G-Grandfather.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Apr 12 2005, 02:34 PM
> *Kallie & Catcher's Mom:  Looks like even though Frosty is 13 and I didn't expect to find any of his relatives.....Catcher and he could have some ancestors in common! At least some same Kennel names show up on both sides of Catcher's family! The ones in common are Joanne-Chen's and Fantasyland.
> If anyone else has an older dog and is interested I'll post Frosty's pedigree. The other kennel name some would recognize in Sun Canyon, and maybe CH Kathan Pinball Wizard of JLC 7/80, that's his G-Grandfather.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51894*


[/QUOTE]

I'd love to see his pedigree.... it's encouraging to see that Frosty has lived such a long life! If you don't want to post it, PM me and I'll give you my email address. Thanks!!!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Apr 12 2005, 02:09 PM
> *Risque' Business, J. Watkins famous stud, died just last week at age 13.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51879*


[/QUOTE]

Ohhhh, I'm sorry to hear that..... I had no idea how old of a dog he was.... wasn't he somethin'! Joyce was such a dear when I was looking for a puppy last year.... I should send a condolence card.....


----------



## Holliberry

Just out of curiosity, since I haven't registered Phoebe yet- and did not do this when I had Holli, I decided to look her up. I had no idea what her lines were, but it appears she had alot of villa malta. I actually called them this time while researching a puppy. Anyway I am having a hard time making much sense of this, but it seems alot further down have "of Eng". I can guess what that might mean but before I do, does anyone know? 

I cant wait to order one for Phoebe. She also has Risque and Marcris but I cannot remember which ones or where I glanced her pedigree before. Maybe shes related to someone too


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

I would guess "of Eng" would be 'of England'.


----------



## Holliberry

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Apr 12 2005, 02:43 PM
> *I would guess "of Eng" would be 'of England'.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51941*


[/QUOTE]

Or of some town, there are lots of them, not just "eng". I see that we dont do that here if that is indeed what it means. None of them say of USA or of america or anything so I was curious









edit: I guess because AKC is American there is no need...


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese

My Bobo, only ACA but here it goes
Sire OKABAO127945003 04/01/01 BEAUGARD JAMES
OKABAOO89045001 Ja Cee Bex of Mck
OKABAO100743001 Daisy Mae of Mck
TN253646/05 Darin Stevenson of Mck

Dam: OKABAO310015001 11/07/97 Miss Lacey Jaay Breitenkamp
TN324534/02 Miss Carrie Jaay of Mck

I do also see on this pedigree I got does have CH Simone's King Creole on it. 
My Bozevas James Smith OKABAO310016001 I call him Bobo he was suppose to be AKC but darn it I was lied to again an finally got ACA papers on him 6 months down the road after I purchased him. He is really my beautiful boy of course I am going to brag about him he only weighs 5.5 lbs an he has the pretties little babies to. He is momma's boy sleeps right up close to me every night.

Dolli Mae (Anni) Brinkley's mother TR051670/02 
Sire Ja-Ja Bex of PTK TM885266/01, Moonshine Mac TC994121 07-89, Pinetree's Blizzard TC545437 10-88, pINETREE'S sNOWFLAKE tc177801 04-83
Dee-Bee of PTK TC448734 04-86, Ja Cee Bex of MCK TN702351/01 05-99 AKC DNA #V184007, 
DAM Hallam's Lady TD130562 04-91, Hunter's Mitey Mr Tibbs TC356377 02-86, Lady Lovely Leota TB623811 04-80
Just a few is anybody fur kidz related to mine besides Brinkley
Teaco
TRO51670/02
Teaco


----------



## Vikki and Audrey

Here is Audrey's Father's ancesters - the generations are mixed up though - the family tree didn't come out the same as the e.mail. There seems to be a lot of ancestors! 
Not sure how good they are, but Ramsey is a seriously beautiful dog, we met him when we went to pick up Audrey.

I don't think I saw any relatives on the board though? Did anyone spot something I missed?
-----------------------------------------


Ramsey's Heavenlypaws
TR015425/02

CH Myi's Impressive Dream
TN715816/01 07-00
AKC DNA #V131468 

CH Myi's Impressive Swan
TN452945/01 09-98
AKC DNA #V125188 

CH Myi's Swan Of Glory
TM644925/01 11-92

CH Myi's Glory Seeker
TC223919 12-86

CH Stan-Bar's Spark Of Glory
TB225124 05-77

CH Myi's Gloryseer
TB312465 02-78

Myi's Swan Of Fame
TC502176 05-91

CH Myi's Ode To Glory Seeker
TC125770 10-84

Myi's Fame Seeker

CH Whitetails I'm Impressive Two
TM783413/01 09-94

CH Myi's Sin Seeker
TB803886 08-81

CH Myi's Sun Seeker
TB425570 09-79

CH Myi's Ode To Glory
TB312620 09-79

CH Whitetails Just To Impress
TD265534 06-92

Whitetails Glorys Majesty
TD160589 07-90

Martin's Snow Annette
TC457193 04-87

Leshay's Oga
TN163586/02 06-97

Al-Mar's Strut'n'stuff
TD074469 11-91

CH Myi's Soul Seeker
TB897596 07-84

CH Myi's Sun Seeker
TB425570 09-79

CH Myi's Ode To Glory
TB312620 09-79

CH Al-Mar's Peppermint Patti
TC077376 09-84

CH Pegden's Magic Touch
TB590131 05-80

CH Fancie Capricio Of Al-Mar
TB755923 05-82

CH Leshay's Kismet
TM913133/01 02-95

Myi's Road Runner
TD275631 04-93

CH Myi's Glory Seeker
TC223919 12-86

Myi's Road To Glory Hi-Lite
TC614646 10-88

Myi's Patches On The Road
TD275630 10-92

CH Myi's Glory Seeker
TC223919 12-86

Myi's Road To Glory Hi-Lite
TC614646 10-88

Snayze's Sassa Savannah
TN548123/02 11-00

CH Quicksilver Flying Tiger
TM668737/01 05-93

CH Quicksilver Man About Town
TD097045 02-90

CH Gayla Joannechen's Imperserio
TC200903 03-85

CH Gayla Joanne-Chen's Magic
TB893579 04-82

CH Gayla Joannechen's Deja Vu
TB786160 02-82

Gayla Joanchen Lucky Star
TC423725 01-89

CH Gayla Joanchen Be My Luv
TC259324 03-85

CH Gayla Joanne Chen Lady
TB843858 09-82

Bar None's Winter Cold
TC547539 07-87

CH Bar None Joanne-Chen Jama Boy
TB822750 05-82

CH Joanne-Chens Carime Dancer
TB251706 12-76

Snowcrest Butterfyy Fancy
TB222602 05-79

CH Bar None Sally May
TB767945 07-81

CH Bar None Hotrod Lincoln
TB016007 03-75

Bar None Kizzy
TB522185 12-79

Quicksilver Ain't She A Peach
TN240678/03 09-97

CH Pegden's Captain Calypso
TM655712/01 03-94

CH Kesar's White Out Warning
TC798918 12-90

CH Keoli's Small Kraft Warning
TB994762 02-84

CH Gemmery's Pearl Maker
TC048074 12-87

Delyn's She Sells Sea Shells
TC958308 05-91

CH Delyn's Mystical Sundancer
TC586541 07-87

Delyn's Mystical Sharista
TC302624 06-87

Rachels Crystal Pepsi
TM946536/03 08-95

Rindt Ranch Stud Muffin
TD094322 10-90

Scott's Mambo
TC673240 07-88

Marge's Blossom
TC997576 07-89

Rindt Ranch Hot Donna
TD316743 07-93

Rindt Ranch Hot Shot
TC514651 02-88

Rindt Ranch Donna
TC514646 01-88


----------



## Vikki and Audrey

OMG the message came out so long - sorry, should have previewed it before I posted


----------



## sheila2182

I have Kirbies;
CH Gayla Joanne -Chens Magic
Ch Joanne-Chen Aennchen Show Biz
Ch Sesame King Tuffie
Ch Gayla Joanchens Muskratluv
Ch Gaylas Convoy Buddy
Hilltop Crystal Katie
Maple Hills Silver Lace
Willow Woods Wee Crystal
Kauffmans Dandy Josh
Gracehills Lucky Lochy
Don-Dees Spice Of Life
Prince Charles VIII
I wasent sure how to post them either as when they printed out it was all messed up too.There are more but I dint want to make this too long.
Looks like Audrey and Kirbie are related !!! I think


----------



## gigimom

What a wonderful idea. I'm just now sending away for my girls' papers so I will select the pedigree information too. I'll post as soon as I get it.


----------



## sassy's mommy

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Apr 12 2005, 02:34 PM
> *Kallie & Catcher's Mom:  Looks like even though Frosty is 13 and I didn't expect to find any of his relatives.....Catcher and he could have some ancestors in common! At least some same Kennel names show up on both sides of Catcher's family! The ones in common are Joanne-Chen's and Fantasyland.
> If anyone else has an older dog and is interested I'll post Frosty's pedigree. The other kennel name some would recognize in Sun Canyon, and maybe CH Kathan Pinball Wizard of JLC 7/80, that's his G-Grandfather.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51894*


[/QUOTE]


In Sassy's pedigree her great grand parents, and great great grand parents have Sun Canyon on both sides of the tree.


----------



## sassy's mommy

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Dec 4 2004, 01:21 PM
> *Well, I don't see where Pico has any common ancestors, but then, he is from Florida so maybe some of the Florida Malts are related.  Here is his AKC pedigree.
> 
> Picasso (Pico) Bidun:
> 
> FATHER:  Luvlane's Just Call Me Casey
> Grandparents:  CH Luvlane's Southern Classic & Luvlane Charlotte O'Windsong
> GGparents: CH Wesglyn Yosimite Sam & CH Luvlane's Candi Delite
> CH Zanzibar's the Right Stuff & Russ Ann Melody of Windsong
> 
> MOTHER: Kannoli Sgrignoli
> Grandparents:  Silversands Kodak Moment & Summer's Little Stinkerbell
> GGparents:  CH Sanddollar's Love Me Tender & Nanack's Cookie Connection
> Luvlane's Just Call Me Casey & Spring's Little Muffin
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20279*


[/QUOTE]


Surprise! a little apple just fell from your apple tree.







Nanack's Cookie connection is Sassy great grandmother on her father's side, and her great--great grand mother on her mother's side.


----------



## danah

Rats - I just have the mother and father!!


----------



## HappyB

> _Originally posted by DanaH_@Sep 23 2005, 12:20 PM
> *Rats - I just have the mother and father!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102571*


[/QUOTE]


You can get a five generation pedigree from AKC for $10. Just go to AKC.org and sign up for the online store. After you get into that, click on pedigrees. You will then need to click on the online pedigree. Just follow the instructions, send you money by Visa or Master Card, and you can have this pedigree in about ten or fifteen minutes. You can then print it out/and/or save it to your computer. It will be good on their site for 72 hours, so do some type "save". I order pedigrees any time I can't find it on someone's site and I want to know more about the ancestors.


----------



## danah

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Sep 23 2005, 12:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DanaH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 23 2005, 12:20 PM
> *Rats - I just have the mother and father!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102571*
Click to expand...


You can get a five generation pedigree from AKC for $10. Just go to AKC.org and sign up for the online store. After you get into that, click on pedigrees. You will then need to click on the online pedigree. Just follow the instructions, send you money by Visa or Master Card, and you can have this pedigree in about ten or fifteen minutes. You can then print it out/and/or save it to your computer. It will be good on their site for 72 hours, so do some type "save". I order pedigrees any time I can't find it on someone's site and I want to know more about the ancestors.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102575
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you, I am going to check this out now!!! Oh, what fun


----------



## NewMom328

What does it mean when they have a DNA # in their pedigree under some of their ancestors?


----------



## TheButtercup

> _Originally posted by Vikki and Audrey_@Apr 15 2005, 09:25 PM
> *Here is Audrey's Father's ancesters - the generations are mixed up though - the family tree didn't come out the same as the e.mail. There seems to be a lot of ancestors!
> Not sure how good they are, but Ramsey is a seriously beautiful dog, we met him when we went to pick up Audrey.
> 
> I don't think I saw any relatives on the board though? Did anyone spot something I missed?
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH Pegden's Captain Calypso
> TM655712/01 03-94
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53147*


[/QUOTE]

Cappy recently passed, a month or so ago? 14 yrs old, I believe. and a STUNNING little man! Cappy's mom is over on the AOL maltese boards occasionally, when there's a break in rampant human stupidity. which i'm glad we dont deal with on THIS board.









The Buttercup has some "relatives" on her daddy's side that I've always been impressed by (she's no Chrisman or Macris, but the names impressed ME, lol), but her momma's side....seems to be pretty much standard puppy mill mommy lineage...









Either way, to me, she's the mostest beautifulest wonderfullest little girl in the world.







Mommy wubs you just the way you are, Buttercup....

ann marie and the "i'm a daughter of a DIFFERENT american revolution, i guess" buttercup


----------



## cindysilver

Jack is related to K/C's Mom's Catcher, msmag's Sadie, AND Beastie!!! That Marcris Risque Business sure did a lot of stud work









Jack's got a lot of Marcris and Barbarella on both sides of his pedigree, with a fair share of Villa Malta as well. And some pretty adorable non-champion names on the Mommy side to boot (puppy mill!) 

Maybe that explains why he weighs NINE POUNDS today!!! (7 months old!! GOODNESS GRACIOUS HE'S A BIG BOY. :new_Eyecrazy: 

Here's all the names (totally NOT IN ORDER because they're just copied-pasted from the online pedigrees, sorry!!!!), just for future "searching the forum for a name or AKC number" purposes! (Sorry, will be long... If it bothers anyone, let me know and I'll take it out.)

Jack's Daddy:

Reg Name: Ceeanjel Giotto Of Cambeas
Reg #: TP311317/03 Breed/Variety: Maltese
Birth Date: 09/05/2002 Sex: Male
Colors/Markings: White Black Points
Breeder(s): Patricia Berge

Ceeanjel Giotto Of Cambeas
TP311317/03
White Black Points Barbarella's Jus'so'rockin
TN920702/02 03-01
White Black Points
AKC DNA #V218937 CH Angels Risques Barbarellas Reb
TN347436/02 08-97
White Black Points
AKC DNA #V117151 CH Marcris Risque' Business
TM746982/01 03-93
White Black Points
AKC DNA #V61661 Marcris Marshmallow Prism
TD054631 01-91
White CH Marcris Marshmallow
TB897390 11-82
White
Marcris Honey Of Naysmith
TC650452 10-88
White
Petals Lilys In The Snow
TC960347 03-92
White CH Marcris Love
TC629165 08-88
White
Marcris Melody Of Elkins
TC607840 08-88
White
CH Marcris Tender Passion
TN118879/01 05-96
White Black Points CH Marcris The Great Pretender
TM961956/01 08-94
White Black Points CH Mike-Mar's Break Dancer
TC292101 02-91
White
Marcris Lolly's Nicolette
TD318715 12-92
White
CH Marcris Guardian Angel
TM926106/02 10-94
White Black Points CH Marcris Marshmallow
TB897390 11-82
White
CH Ju-Le's First Noel
TC886121 01-90
White
Barbarella's Keepsake
TN316267/02 05-98
White Black Points CH Woodland Estate's SS Top Man
TN048533/02 03-96
White Black Points
DNA PROFILE #V98229 CH Elk Creek Top Man O'Sam-Son's
TM710934/01 04-93
White Black Points Elk Creek Hasa Sam-Son's Son
TC932659 09-90
White
Elk Creek's Sam-Son's Ginn-Linn
TD213187 12-91
White
Shamrock's My Darling Abigail
TM844040/05 03-94
White Black Points Shamrock's Sean Of Sun Canyon
TM632274/01 11-92
White Black Points
Shamrock's Sun Canyon Alexa
TD383546 11-92
White
Barbarella's Cuddles
TN072821/03 03-96
White Black Points CH Rebecca's Desert Val's Chips
TC181445 06-85
White CH Rebecca's Desert Valentino
TB589898 07-81
WHITE
Tutees Dil-Dal Dixie Darlin
TB871428 08-82
WHITE
Barbarella Snuggles Of Al-Mar
TC756597 10-88
White CH Myi's Soul Seeker
TB897596 07-84
White
CH Al-Mar's Tequilla Sunrise
TC166528 03-85
WHITE


Loveland Abby
TN242181/04 11-96
White Black Points Temris Alfie Rom-A-O
TD118278 05-91
White CH C And M's Brutus Maximus
TC555581 10-87
White C And M's Fame Of Modonna
TC408663 05-86
White CH Marcris Mino's Snow Job
TC006651 06-84
White
CH Marcris Amanda Of Cariel
TB609883 08-80
White
CH C And M's Circe Of Mainzer
TC291612 05-86
WHITE CH C And M's Pegusus Of Wesglyn
TC120255 09-84
White
Mainzer's Summer Song
TC178867 11-84
WHITE
CH Temris Carbon Copy
TC307162 06-87
White Temris Doo Wah Diddy
TC194827 09-84
WHITE CH Temris Ashley Boy
TC028506 10-83
White
Tiffany Wee Angel
TB796186 08-82
White
CH Lepetits Chantrelle
TB972679 09-84
WHITE CH Lepetits McCloud
TB376300 07-78
White
Lepetits Summer Snow
TB751356 06-82
WHITE
Berge's Fantasia Of Loveland
TM818828/02 12-93
White Black Points Duffy Snowflake
TC837698 04-89
White Heavensent Danny Boy
TC304907 12-85
WHITE Fantasyland Strutin My Stuff
TB977803 12-82
White
Nb's Frosty Lady
TB952591 07-82
White
Skooters Sweet Sissy Too
TC248098 04-86
WHITE Carlson's Bouncer
TB964615 02-83
White
Carlson's Little Sugar
TB611365 09-80
WHITE
Zell's Bright Tiny Muffen
TC718193 09-88
White Tom-Je's Fantasyland Bugabeau
TB552029 06-81
WHITE CH Fantasyland Bugalewey
TB173521 11-75
White
Fantasyland Darlin Darla
TB173067 04-76
WHITE
Zell's Little White Lacey
TC669095 08-87
WHITE Zell Fablous Popping Popcorn
TB905673 06-82
White
Goldenrae's Julie
TC632404 05-87 (Canada)
WHITE



His Mummy:

Reg Name:	Romeo's Spunky Little Juliet
Reg #:	TP207619/03 01-03 Breed/Variety:	Maltese
Birth Date:	06/20/2001 Sex:	Female
Colors/Markings:	White Black Points
Breeder(s):	Beverly Weddington

Romeo's Spunky Little Juliet
TP207619/03 01-03
White Black Points Petie's Hot Shot
TN628600/01 03-99
White Black Points
AKC DNA #V138803 Barbarella's Pistol Pete
TN374747/01 09-97
White Black Points
AKC DNA #V110468 CH Barbarella's Magic Moment
TN086518/02 08-96
White Black Points
AKC DNA #V99121 Barbarella's Popcorn Maker
TM680265/01 11-91
White Black Points CH Barbarella's Macho Camacho
TC244283 10-84
White
Barbarella's Hope Diamond
TC804374 09-91
White
Rebecca's Desert I'm A Delight
TD282325 02-92
White CH Rebecca's Desert Nicky
TC098537 04-86
White
Rebecca's Desert Hi Hello
TC710062 07-90
White
CH Barbarellas Strawberry Tart
TN046011/03 08-96
White Black Points CH Rebecca's Desert Val's Chips
TC181445 06-85
White CH Rebecca's Desert Valentino
TB589898 07-81
White
Tutees Dil-Dal Dixie Darlin
TB871428 08-82
White
Barbarella's Strawberry Cake
TC945349 03-92
White CH Bar None Electric Horseman
TC123129 05-84
White
CH Sunncrest Strawberry Fields
TC487664 10-87
White
Heads N Tails Sugar Cookie
TN096862/04 08-95
White Black Points Almart Otto Tifany's Sambee
TM633719/02 08-94
White Villa Malta Shambee
TC122858 07-87
White Chaunsey Of Windermere
TB956752 06-83
WHITE
Villa Maltas Kan Dee
TB820864 02-82
WHITE
Tiffany's Daisy Delight
TC692174 01-88
White CH Windsong's Mister Double
TB567682 06-80
White
Wollitzs Sheeba
TB956860 06-85
White
Almart-Otto Cookie Kala Suga
TM885669/01 08-94
White Black Points Flanders Sugar Cookie
TC855031 04-90
White Gayla Lucky Luv
TC200491 07-84
White
Rose's Maybelle
TC453801 04-86
White
Pittard's Kala Waltz Time
TD021987 04-90
White Russ Ann Show And Tell Man
TB826412 11-82
White
J C Ezabo
TC580174 08-88
White


Cambegar's Petite Cheri'
TN637040/02 03-99
White Black Points Cp's Little Cameo
TM947442/02 02-96
White Black Points
AKC DNA #V116616 Villa Maltas Code E
TD336409 09-92
White CH Villa Maltas Lone Star Aries
TC830392 11-89
White CH Villa Maltas Aramis
TB488511 09-78
White
Villa Maltas Falesha
TC699664 12-87
White
Villa Maltas Jetta
TC538637 03-89
White CH Villa Maltas Pisces
TB306244 12-76
White
CH Villa Malta's Hiedie
TB677251 01-82
White
Romans White Magnolia
TM789215/01 07-93
White Black Points Stuftoy's Tiger Ragg
TM560053/02 06-92
White Black Points Stuftoy's Amen And Amen
TC899683 12-88
White
Norkus' Dresdin Dream
TC699614 12-88
White
Stuftoy's Miki Do Wee One
TD388583 06-92
White Black Points Stuftoy's Jolly Fellow
TC776664 11-88
White
Stuftoy's Favarite Candy
TC776663 01-91
WHITE
Free Spirit Mitzi
TN083301/03 07-95
White Black Points Day Breeze's Joey
TD236433 03-92
White Rukus Ruff Ruff Of Glenns
TC513453 10-86
White Tommy II
TB958201 04-83
White
Bel-Kays Cabbage Patch
TC231735 09-85
White
Chanci Girl
TC759997 10-88
White Fralu's Performance Plus
TC542111 12-86
White
Deadra Of Fralu
TC542113 03-87
White
Kenneys Crystal Lady
TC946639 07-89
White & Tan Rogeda's Karrus
TC561296 07-87
White No Two Son Of Jesse
TC217795 09-84
WHITE
Won Ton Huney Bun
TB664524 05-80
White
Rogeda's Lily
TC646439 02-88
WHITE Walsh's Bobie
TC117786 10-83
White
Mi-Paw's PJ
TB684601 11-84
WHITE




PS. I wonder how many times the word "White" is in that list... hmm


----------



## HappyB

> _Originally posted by NewMom328_@Sep 23 2005, 12:32 PM
> *What does it mean when they have a DNA # in their pedigree under some of their ancestors?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102578*


[/QUOTE]

AKC requires DNA for males who sire more than three litters in a year or more than seven in a lifetime.


----------



## k/c mom

Cindy, I'm trying to figure this out but it looks like Jack and Catcher have the same grandfather and beyond on their father's side: CH Angels Risques Barbarellas Reb. Would this mean that their fathers were from the same litter? Or is Rebel Jack's great grandfather ?


----------



## NewMom328

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Sep 25 2005, 10:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NewMom328
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 23 2005, 12:32 PM
> *What does it mean when they have a DNA # in their pedigree under some of their ancestors?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102578*
Click to expand...

AKC requires DNA for males who sire more than three litters in a year or more than seven in a lifetime.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103360
[/B][/QUOTE]



Is that a bad thing or good?


----------



## HappyB

> _Originally posted by NewMom328+Sep 25 2005, 10:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2005, 10:03 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-NewMom328*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Sep 23 2005, 12:32 PM
> What does it mean when they have a DNA # in their pedigree under some of their ancestors?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102578*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> AKC requires DNA for males who sire more than three litters in a year or more than seven in a lifetime.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103360*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]



Is that a bad thing or good?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103365
[/B][/QUOTE]


I guess good or bad depends on the quality of the dog. If it not a good quality dog, and it sires a number of litters, then that is bad. If it is a quality dog, or one well known in Maltese circles, then that is good. Just look how many champions Risque Business sired (I believe 130). I don't remember how old he was when he died, but, if he sired pups for a total of eight years of his lifetime, that would be a LOT of litters.


----------



## cindysilver

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 25 2005, 10:07 PM
> *Cindy, I'm trying to figure this out but it looks like Jack and Catcher have the same grandfather and beyond on their father's side: CH Angels Risques Barbarellas Reb. Would this mean that their fathers were from the same litter? Or is Rebel Jack's great grandfather ?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103364*


[/QUOTE]

CH Angels Risques Barbarellas Reb. is Jack's great-grandfather. (Jack's not registered yet, so I got the pedigrees of his parents, which is why it's farther back than expected. )


So, Catcher is Jack's uncle... ? or second cousin, or first cousin once removed? I never got that stuff very well









So for Jack, it's CH Angels Risques Barbarellas Reb. bred to Barbarella's Keepsake, to make Barbarella's Jus'so'rockin.

Then, Barbarella's Jus'so'rockin was bred to Loveland Abby to make Giotto (Ceeanjel Giotto Of Cambeas) ... who is Jack's sire. 

In all, Catcher is definitely closely related to Jack!! Which explains why they're both little cutie snuggle bunny boys!! (As I type this, Jack is curled up along my leg!) 


Edit: I see in your other post that Catcher's grandmother was Twinkle... who were Twinkle's dam and Sire? Maybe Twinkle and Keepsake were from the same litter? They're both Barbarellas...


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Sep 26 2005, 12:00 AM
> *So, Catcher is Jack's uncle... ? or second cousin, or first cousin once removed?  I never got that stuff very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for Jack, it's CH Angels Risques Barbarellas Reb. bred to Barbarella's Keepsake, to make Barbarella's Jus'so'rockin.
> 
> Then, Barbarella's Jus'so'rockin was bred to Loveland Abby to make Giotto (Ceeanjel Giotto Of Cambeas) ... who is Jack's sire.
> 
> In all, Catcher is definitely closely related to Jack!! Which explains why they're both little cutie snuggle bunny boys!! (As I type this, Jack is curled up along my leg!)
> 
> Edit: I see in your other post that Catcher's grandmother was Twinkle... who were Twinkle's dam and Sire?  Maybe Twinkle and Keepsake were from the same litter? They're both Barbarellas...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103380*


[/QUOTE]
Cindy, I read something a "famous" breeder wrote on another forum saying that Marcris breeds for calm temperaments. Maybe Jack and Catcher inherited that trait from their Marcris relatives. It is a very endearing trait!

Here are Catcher's close relatives on his father's side:

*CH Marcris Risque Business* was bred to *CH Marcris Tender Passion *to produce *CH Angels Risques Barbarellas Rebel *

AND *CH Ta-Jon's Mozart Dancer *and *CH Barbarella's Liberty Bell *produced *Barbarellas Twinkle*. 

Rebel and Twinkle were bred and produced *CH Barbarellas E-Z-Doz It*, Catcher's father.

I didn't register Catcher either... I did like you and got the pedigrees for his parents.









You can see Rebel on the Angel Maltese site plus a lot of other beauties...
http://angelmaltese.com/champions/index.htm


----------



## kodie

Can you still pay for a family tree for your pup after you register???


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Sep 26 2005, 09:08 AM
> *Can you still pay for a family tree for your pup after you register???
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103445*


[/QUOTE]

Sure. You can register and either get a pedigree (family tree) or not at the time of registration. There really isn't any point in paying to register though. Then anytime you want to, you can go to the AKC web site and order a pedigree and view it within a few minutes.


----------



## Toby's Mom

So I finally broke down tonight and ordered Toby pedigree. I did it more so I could see just what kind of background he came from--puppymill, petstore, etc. Although I knew that I wouldn't find that out per say, I could see what type of lineage he has. I also did it, so I would know what to expect in the future such as possible health problems. As some of you may know, I have had my doubts about Toby's breeder so I thought maybe the pedigree would confirm my suspicions. As you can imagine, I ordered the pedigree and my stomach was in knots! I opened it up and to my surprise, he has a lot of champion blood running through him! Much of it is way back there, but nonetheless he has it. I can't tell you how relieved I am! I feel so much better knowing that he comes from "healthy" stock! So here is Toby's pedigree...

Toby Nero - Born December 8, 2003 

Father's Side
*Father:* Christal Polo (TN83752001 11-00) (AKC DNA #V304750) 
*Grandparents:* Christal Godiva, Julius Martinez
*Great Grandparents:* Sugar Tree's Sweet Melody, Bokkabunora Mighty Boy, Cotton-Patch Kewpie Doll, Clyde Coonie Cedar
*Great Great Grandparents:* B And W Skipperhs Lu Lu, Rosie's Pix Pea B's Skipper, Jenell's Sweet Suzie, Mighty Man Of Bokkabunora, Cotton-Patch Betty Boop, Cotton-Patch Br'er Rabbit, El-J's Polly Anna, Joanchen's Snow Prince
*Great Great Great Grandparents:* Oni-Dons Gardenia, Rosie's Pix Pea B's Skipper, Sunn's Pixie, Winn Creeks Mr Peabody, Bokkabunora's Crissy, Prince Shalom Of Villa Malta, Jo's White Bonet, CH Sun Canyon White Zeffy Zippy, Valentine Princess, Macs Penut Chip, Brookharts Marce, Brookharts Neente, El-J's Sally Rand, CH Gayla's Convoy Buddy, Princess Of Green Acres, CH Gayla Joanchens Muskratluv

Mother's Side
*Mother:* Joann Cotton-Candy (TP00813704 09-02)
*Grandparents: * Joann Dawn, Dodds Boy George 
*Great Grandparents:* Dodds Little Bit Of Love, Dodds Boy George, Dodds Fine Lady By Robin, CH Amber-Dell's State Of The Art
*Great Great Grandparents:* Dodds Somewhere My Love, Marcris Sky's The Limit, Dodds Fine Lady By Robin, CH Amber-Dell's State Of The Art, Asher's Precious Sharee Love, Dodds Good Buddy, CH Amber-Dell's Fasnatin Rhythm, *CH Faithful's Songbird*
*Great Great Great Grandparents:* Lady Sue By Dodd, CH Gayla Chen Thriller, Marcris Cherish II, CH Marcris Marshmallow Chip, Asher's Precious Sharee Love, Dodds Good Buddy, CH Amber-Dell's Fasnatin Rhythm, *CH Faithful's Songbird*, Asher's Precious Miss Heidi, CH Stuart's You Got The Power, Dodds ****** Of Rahill, CH Joanne-Chen's Pee Wee Of Rahill, CH Krystals Maggie May, CH Tampiers Love Me Tender, *Faithful's Annie's Song*, *CH Su-Le's Whisky Jack*

Now that I got all that posted, I have a few questions and maybe someone can help me. If you notice, the name CH Faithful's Songbird appears twice in his pedigree. Does that mean linebreeding was used?

The names in bold are because they are from Canada.

Finally, if you notice his father has had DNA testing done. Why do you suppose this is? By looking at Christal Polo's lineage, he isn't what I would call well bred, so why do you suppose the breeder did this? Is this a good or bad thing?


----------



## fach

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Nov 13 2004, 11:30 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-doctorcathy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 12 2004, 08:50 AM
> *mee, thats soo cool!!  can you get their AKC number??  because maybe more than one dog can have the same name. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My breeder said that when you register your baby through akc, you have to have a unique name or they'll reject it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16254
Click to expand...

[/B][/QUOTE]
Not true. i did that with dixie. they regestered her but put her down as Angels VII. Guess they didnt like her name


----------



## fach

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 11 2004, 09:54 AM
> *i dont know how long it would take, but i have the 6 generation AKC thingy that has their great grandparents or something.  it'd be awesome to see if any of our dogs are related or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know.  just a thought
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15976*


[/QUOTE]
ok, here is Miss Dixies tree:

Sire; CH Angels Blue Moonbeam
dame; Angels Splash in the rain

Grandparent [father] CH Angels Risque Double Jeopardy
grandparent [father] Angels Diamond Girl

grandparent [mother] CH Petite Super delux
grandparent [mother] Marcris tender Melody

great GP CH Marcris Risque Buisiness
CH Deonies Risque Expose
CH Angels Jeopardys Fantasy dreamer

Hi Lite Risque Ricochet
CH Petite Sunshine Superman

Petite Superb
CH Marcris The Great Pretender
CH Marcris Risque Pleasure

Interesting! let me know if there are any reletives out there on SM


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Oct 3 2005, 08:34 AM
> *ok, here is Miss Dixies tree:
> 
> Sire; CH Angels Blue Moonbeam
> dame; Angels Splash in the rain
> 
> Grandparent [father] CH Angels Risque Double Jeopardy
> grandparent  [father] Angels Diamond Girl
> 
> grandparent [mother] CH Petite Super delux
> grandparent  [mother] Marcris tender Melody
> 
> great GP CH Marcris Risque Buisiness
> CH Deonies Risque Expose
> CH Angels Jeopardys Fantasy dreamer
> 
> Hi Lite Risque Ricochet
> CH Petite Sunshine Superman
> 
> Petite Superb
> CH Marcris The Great Pretender
> CH Marcris Risque Pleasure
> 
> Interesting! let me know if there are any reletives out there on SM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105623*


[/QUOTE]

It looks like another "cousin" has been found. There are quite a few of us who have CH Risque Business as either grandfather, great grandfather or great great grandfather.


----------



## NewMom328

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 3 2005, 02:51 AM
> *So I finally broke down tonight and ordered Toby pedigree.  I did it more so I could see just what kind of background he came from--puppymill, petstore, etc.  Although I knew that I wouldn't find that out per say, I could see what type of lineage he has.  I also did it, so I would know what to expect in the future such as possible health problems.  As some of you may know, I have had my doubts about Toby's breeder so I thought maybe the pedigree would  confirm my suspicions.  As you can imagine, I ordered the pedigree and my stomach was in knots!  I opened it up and to my surprise, he has a lot of champion blood running through him!  Much of it is way back there, but nonetheless he has it.  I can't tell you how relieved I am!  I feel so much better knowing that he comes from "healthy" stock!  So here is Toby's pedigree...
> 
> Toby Nero - Born December 8, 2003
> 
> Father's Side
> Father: Christal Polo (TN83752001 11-00) (AKC DNA #V304750)
> Grandparents:  Christal Godiva, Julius Martinez
> Great Grandparents:  Sugar Tree's Sweet Melody, Bokkabunora Mighty Boy, Cotton-Patch Kewpie Doll, Clyde Coonie Cedar
> Great Great Grandparents:  B And W Skipperhs Lu Lu, Rosie's Pix Pea B's Skipper, Jenell's Sweet Suzie, Mighty Man Of Bokkabunora, Cotton-Patch Betty Boop, Cotton-Patch Br'er Rabbit, El-J's Polly Anna, Joanchen's Snow Prince
> Great Great Great Grandparents:  Oni-Dons Gardenia, Rosie's Pix Pea B's Skipper, Sunn's Pixie, Winn Creeks Mr Peabody, Bokkabunora's Crissy, Prince Shalom Of Villa Malta, Jo's White Bonet, CH Sun Canyon White Zeffy Zippy, Valentine Princess, Macs Penut Chip, Brookharts Marce, Brookharts Neente, El-J's Sally Rand, CH Gayla's Convoy Buddy, Princess Of Green Acres, CH Gayla Joanchens Muskratluv
> 
> Mother's Side
> Mother:  Joann Cotton-Candy (TP00813704 09-02)
> Grandparents:  Joann Dawn, Dodds Boy George
> Great Grandparents: Dodds Little Bit Of Love, Dodds Boy George, Dodds Fine Lady By Robin, CH Amber-Dell's State Of The Art
> Great Great Grandparents:  Dodds Somewhere My Love, Marcris Sky's The Limit, Dodds Fine Lady By Robin, CH Amber-Dell's State Of The Art, Asher's Precious Sharee Love, Dodds Good Buddy, CH Amber-Dell's Fasnatin Rhythm, CH Faithful's Songbird
> Great Great Great Grandparents:  Lady Sue By Dodd, CH Gayla Chen Thriller, Marcris Cherish II, CH Marcris Marshmallow Chip, Asher's Precious Sharee Love, Dodds Good Buddy, CH Amber-Dell's Fasnatin Rhythm, CH Faithful's Songbird, Asher's Precious Miss Heidi, CH Stuart's You Got The Power, Dodds ****** Of Rahill, CH Joanne-Chen's Pee Wee Of Rahill, CH Krystals Maggie May, CH Tampiers Love Me Tender, Faithful's Annie's Song, CH Su-Le's Whisky Jack
> 
> Now that I got all that posted, I have a few questions and maybe someone can help me.  If you notice, the name CH Faithful's Songbird appears twice in his pedigree.  Does that mean linebreeding was used?
> 
> The names in bold are because they are from Canada.
> 
> Finally, if you notice his father has had DNA testing done.  Why do you suppose this is?  By looking at Christal Polo's lineage, he isn't what I would call well bred, so why do you suppose the breeder did this?  Is this a good or bad thing?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105610*


[/QUOTE]



Hey Nichole, I was looking at Tobys pedigree and noticed that a lot of the names are similar to Kylee's. Not the exact dogs but the kennel name part of the dog's name. Kylee has a lot of Joanne Chen, Su-Le, and Gayla. Maybe they are distant cousins somewhere along the line!


----------



## NewMom328

> _Originally posted by NewMom328+Oct 3 2005, 09:32 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nichole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Oct 3 2005, 02:51 AM
> *
> Finally, if you notice his father has had DNA testing done.  Why do you suppose this is?  By looking at Christal Polo's lineage, he isn't what I would call well bred, so why do you suppose the breeder did this?  Is this a good or bad thing?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105610*
Click to expand...


<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105650
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh and LucyLou told me a little ways up on the page that: AKC requires DNA for males who sire more than three litters in a year or more than seven in a lifetime.


----------



## Littlemans Mom

> _Originally posted by Fach+Oct 3 2005, 08:23 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2004, 11:30 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-doctorcathy*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Nov 12 2004, 08:50 AM
> mee, thats soo cool!!  can you get their AKC number??  because maybe more than one dog can have the same name. *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> My breeder said that when you register your baby through akc, you have to have a unique name or they'll reject it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16254*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> *
Click to expand...

Not true. i did that with dixie. they regestered her but put her down as Angels VII. Guess they didnt like her name








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105622
[/B][/QUOTE]
You mean they named her themselves and rejected your name? I thought if they rejected the name they would give you a chance to re-do the name  Now I don't think I will bother , I will just get Indy's Pedigree through them for the $10.00 and forget about registering him. I had him neutered so I don't plan on breeding him and I am not showing him...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Here is Nikki's Pedigree.

Dame’s Side</span>

*Dame:* 
Dlyn’s Lil Sprint Fling
*Grandparents:* 
Big Boy Baxter (TP 115642/02)
Little Bunny Foofoo (TP 172569/01)
*Great-Grandparents:*
Sievers Soaring Sam (TN720004/03; AKC DNA #V86878)
Sievers Skyballs Silly Sara (TN868407/03)
My Man Noah (TN056995/01; AKC DNA #V129096)
Little Miss Daisey (TN067612/03) 
*Great-Great-Grandparents:*
CH Crosswinds Makers Mark (TN233362/01; AKC DNA #V105690)
Crosswinds D’Lux Divinity (TN379823/02)
Tinypaw’s Niten White Teddy (TN515718/01; AKC DNA #V86448)
Snowey Winter’s Skye (TN439272/04)
Shank’s Marvelous Monty (TM589994/01)
Q Tip The Snow Princess (TM561862/01)
Shank’ Marvelous Monty (TM589994/01)
Rose Lee’s Little Miss Priss (TD314665)
*Great-Great-Great Grandparents:*
CH Fantasyland Billy Bob (TC398973)
Gumwood’s Patrician (TM805742/04)
CH Melodylane Sleep Til’noon Luv (TC696235)
Crosswinds Angel Wings (TM944520/02)
Joey De Martin (TN197555/02)
Bechtel’s Jasmin (TN300166/01)
Misha XIII (TD302931)
Benders Anastasia (TM739993/04)	
Timothy Huston Stevens (TC206834)
_ Michelle Marie Stevens (TC885093)
T J’s Louis The King (TC758457)
Tj’s Muffine Tiny Princess (TC910286)
Timothy Huston Stevens (TC206834)
Michelle Marie Stevens (TC885093)
T J’s Louis The King (TC758457)
Tj’s Muffine Tiny Princess (TC910286)_
*Great-Great-Great-Great Grandparents:*
CH Fantasyland Pete R Wabbit (TB841569)
CH Fantasyland Billy Jo (TB545016)
CH Cedarwood Sabacca (TC574253)
CH Cedarwood Sugar Shot Reeva (TC574254)
CH Gayla Joanchens Muskratluv (TB733269)
Melodylane Quick As A Wink Luv (TC534922)
Zari’s Sweet Pea (TC059427)
Seirra Classic (TD226321)
CH Martin’s S S Windsor (TM721577/02; AKC DNA #V169713)
Wal-Ko’s Little Bo Peep (TM847655/04)
CH Bechtel’s I’m Sweetness (TC684915)
Jody Fay (TC918042)
Sir Samson III (TC942251)
Miss Priss XXV (TC824971)
_<span style="color:red">Neuhausers Captain Muffinet (TC343845)
Neuhausers Devilish Patty (TC638279)
Bryant’s Snow Man II (TB408473)
Bryant’s-Snow Queen (TB408873)
Snuggles Gray (TC707592)
Buffy Gray (TC501621)
Neuhausers Captain Muffinet (TV343845)
Neuhausers Sophia Damon (TC343786)
Lucky Pups Cracker Jack (TC484386)
Lucky Pups Honey Moonbeam (TC454286)
Bryant’s Snow Man II (TB408473)
Bryant’s-Snow Queen (TB408873)
Snuggles Gray (TC707592)
Buffy Gray (TC501621)
Neuhausers Captain Muffinet (TV343845)
Neuhausers Sophia Damon (TC343786)
Lucky Pups Cracker Jack (TC484386)
Lucky Pups Honey Moonbeam (TC454286)_ 

The ones in red italic ones that are listed more than once.


----------



## Toby's Mom

> _Originally posted by NewMom328_@Oct 3 2005, 09:32 AM
> *Hey Nichole, I was looking at Tobys pedigree and noticed that a lot of the names are similar to Kylee's.  Not the exact dogs but the kennel name part of the dog's name.  Kylee has a lot of Joanne Chen, Su-Le, and Gayla.  Maybe they are distant cousins somewhere along the line!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105650*


[/QUOTE]
I noticed that in a lot of the pedigrees some of the names were similar. This is so fun! I noticed many people have CH Marcris Marshmallow, and I have CH Marcris Marshmallow Chip--I don't know if that is the same dog or what.



> _Originally posted by NewMom328_@Oct 3 2005, 09:35 AM
> *Oh and LucyLou told me a little ways up on the page that: AKC requires DNA for males who sire more than three litters in a year or more than seven in a lifetime.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105654*


[/QUOTE]
Ahhhh...thanks! I'm sure he sires more than three litters a year.


















> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Oct 3 2005, 09:46 AM
> *Great-Great-Great Grandparents:
> Am. Ch. Joanne-Chen’s Pee Wee Of Rahill*


Nikki and Toby are related! Toby has CH Joanne-Chen's Pee Wee of Rahill as a Great Great Great Grandparent as well! 

Tobys sends hugs and kisses to his long lost cousin!


----------



## fach

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Nov 12 2004, 01:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LadysMom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 12 2004, 12:57 PM
> *Wow, Sher, your little Catcher is certainly well bred, isn't he? All those Marcris dogs on his father's side! He's practically royalty!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16154*
Click to expand...

You're too funny!! :lol: 

It is indeed interesting to see how different Catcher's and Kallie's pedigrees are....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16158
[/B][/QUOTE]
Do you see much difference between the two dogs? Meaning do you think the "better pedigree" dog is superior in some way? What a terrible thing to ask a fur Mom







I promise not to tell your fur kids what your reply was :lol:


----------



## fach

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Nov 25 2004, 11:30 PM
> *I have Sadie's pedigree from the father's side.
> 
> Father:  Ch. Marcris Blue Hills Fame
> 
> Grandfather:  Ch. Blue Hills Main Event
> Grandmother:  Ch. Marcris Risque Passion
> 
> Great Grandfather:  Ch Dorworth Bleu Baby Binkie
> Great Grandmother:  Ch Blue Hill's Classie Chassie
> Great Grandfather:  Ch Marcris Risque' Business
> Great Grandmother:  Ch Marcris Risque' Illusion
> Great Greats:  Ch Su-Le's Cordon Blue, Dorworth Lolly Pop Lullaby, Ch Blue Hill Mark of Excellence, Blue Hill's Southern Class, Marcris Marshmallow Prism, Petals Lilys in the Snow, Ch Marcris Risque' Business, Ch Marcris Risque' Obsession
> 
> The Mother's side is from a completely different line from California.  I will post that later.  I guess that Sadie and Catcher are related.  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18597*


[/QUOTE]
It appears sadie and Dixie are related!!!!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Fach+Oct 3 2005, 03:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's [email protected] 12 2004, 01:07 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-LadysMom*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Nov 12 2004, 12:57 PM
> Wow, Sher, your little Catcher is certainly well bred, isn't he? All those Marcris dogs on his father's side! He's practically royalty!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16154*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> You're too funny!! :lol:
> 
> It is indeed interesting to see how different Catcher's and Kallie's pedigrees are....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16158*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]
Do you see much difference between the two dogs? Meaning do you think the "better pedigree" dog is superior in some way? What a terrible thing to ask a fur Mom







I promise not to tell your fur kids what your reply was :lol:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105733
[/B][/QUOTE]

Fach, yes I do see a difference. Catcher is a lot closer to the breed standard than Kallie. She really doesn't even seem like a Maltese to me... just a fabulous pet who I love dearly







but not very Maltese-like. Catcher is not superior to Kallie as far as being a wonderful and loving companion but he is very definitely superior as far as being a better representation of the Maltese breed....


----------



## Toby's Mom

Tonight I ordered Wally's pedigree (our Beagle) and was yet again amazed. I knew his parents were both championed, but I went back 5 generations (63 dogs) and only 7 of them weren't championed! I told hubby we need to treat both Wally and Toby like royality. LOL

Anyway, what does it mean when the letters "CD" are after the name. I know, but just can't remember! Thanks!


----------



## HappyB

My friend and I did the pedigree for Andy tonight. We are still doing the














because of his new championship.

Pedigree for CH SINPHONY OF VENICE ANDY
WHITE/BLACK POINTS
DATE OF BIRTH OCTOBER 26,2004
CH SINPHONY OF VENICE ANDY

Sire
AMER CH., GR BRASILIAN,PAN AMER,ITAL,LUSSEMBURG,CROAZIA,SLOVENIA,POLISH CH,INTER, CH RHAPSODY'S INDECENT MYSTERY Sire
CH. MARCRIS INDECENT PROPOSAL Sire
BISS,AM.CH.INT.CH.MARCRIS TISQUE' BUISNESS ROMX Sire
MARCRIS MARSHMALLOW PRISM 
Dam
PETALS LILYS IN THE SNOW 
Dam
CH MARCRIS MELISSA ROM Sire
CH SU-LE'S CORDON BLEU ROM 
Dam
CH JU-LE'S FIRST NOEL ROM 
Dam
CH MARCRIS PEBBLES OF RHAPSODY ROM Sire
CH MARCRIS LOVE Sire
CH WINDSONG MASTER SHOWCASE 
Dam
CH MARCRIS KANDY KISSES 
Dam
CH JU-LE'S FIRST NOEL ROM Sire
C AND M FAME OF MADONNE RC 
Dam
CH HI-LITE SHOWOFF FOR JU-LE ROM 
Dam
AM,ITAL,CH. LITTLE JEWELL Sire
CH.AM.CAN.INT.ITAL. RICHELIEU'S SUGAR COATED Sire
CH TWO BE'S SUGAR FROSTED Sire
CH MARCRIS MARSHMALLOW 
Dam
CH.BISS,AM.CAN.CH.TWO BE'S HOOKED ON SUGAR 
Dam
CH RICHELIEU'S SUMMER SENSATION Sire
CH NEWBROOK RISQUE VENTURE 
Dam
CH C AND M'S SUMMER BREEZE 
Dam
CH QUANTOS ADAGIETTQA Sire
CH MANNSOWN ZEBADEE OF MARVESS Sire
CH MANNSOWN REMOTE CONTROL 
Dam
CH MANNSOWN PAUSE FOR THOUGHT 
Dam
CH QUANTOS ADAGIA GRAZIOSA Sire
CH QUANTOS CON TUTTO AMORE 
Dam
CH TARANTELLA QUANTOS 


This pedigree page was built for free at SitStay.com


----------



## cindysilver

Looks like Andy's related to Catcher, Jack, sadie and Dixie, to name a few!! That Marcris Risque Business was quite busy


----------



## Ladysmom

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 9 2005, 11:19 PM
> *Tonight I ordered Wally's pedigree (our Beagle) and was yet again amazed.  I knew his parents were both championed, but I went back 5 generations (63 dogs) and only 7 of them weren't championed!  I told hubby we need to treat both Wally and Toby like royality.  LOL
> 
> Anyway, what does it mean when the letters "CD" are after the name.  I know, but just can't remember!  Thanks!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107982*


[/QUOTE]


"CD"means "companion dog". It's the first of 4 (I believe) titles in obedience from the AKC.


----------



## msmagnolia

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Oct 10 2005, 11:16 AM
> *Looks like Andy's related to Catcher, Jack, sadie and Dixie, to name a few!! That Marcris Risque Business was quite busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108064*


[/QUOTE]

And don't forget Sassy. When I typed Sadie's pedigree on the father's side I didn't have Sassy yet. She is Sadie's littermate. Lots of cousins running around....


----------



## Toby's Mom

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Oct 10 2005, 12:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nichole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Oct 9 2005, 11:19 PM
> *Tonight I ordered Wally's pedigree (our Beagle) and was yet again amazed.  I knew his parents were both championed, but I went back 5 generations (63 dogs) and only 7 of them weren't championed!  I told hubby we need to treat both Wally and Toby like royality.  LOL
> 
> Anyway, what does it mean when the letters "CD" are after the name.  I know, but just can't remember!  Thanks!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107982*
Click to expand...


"CD"means "companion dog". It's the first of 4 (I believe) titles in obedience from the AKC.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108076
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks! I'll have to do a bit more research on that!


----------



## bellasmommy

This is fun! Bella is registered as "Maltangel Riley in the Morning" and here is some of her tree, the inderlinded ones I have noticed in some of your trees:

Parents:
CH ANGELS RISQUE LETHAL WEAPON and HIGH STEPPIN' HANNAH A MALTANGEL

Grandparents:
CH MARCRIS RISQUE" BUSINESS and CH MARCRIS TENDER RHAPSODY
CH CEARWOOD RISQUE LEGEND and HIGH'STEPPIN TINY TEE TAIRA

Great Grandparents: 
MARCRIS MARSHMALLOW PRISM and PETALS LILYS IN THE SNOW
CH MARCRIS THE GREAT PRETENDER and CH MARCRIS RISQUE PLEASURE
CH MARCRIS RISQUE BUSINESS and CH CEDARWOOD KIVALIA
CH TINY TEE TAZMANIA and LAPLANDER MY SWEET CHANCE


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@Oct 14 2005, 04:38 PM
> *This is fun!  Bella is registered as "Maltangel Riley in the Morning" and here is some of her tree, the inderlinded ones I have noticed in some of your trees:
> 
> Parents:
> CH ANGELS RISQUE LETHAL WEAPON and HIGH STEPPIN' HANNAH A MALTANGEL
> 
> Grandparents:
> CH MARCRIS RISQUE" BUSINESS and CH MARCRIS TENDER RHAPSODY
> CH CEARWOOD RISQUE LEGEND and HIGH'STEPPIN TINY TEE TAIRA
> 
> Great Grandparents:
> MARCRIS MARSHMALLOW PRISM and PETALS LILYS IN THE SNOW
> CH MARCRIS THE GREAT PRETENDER and CH MARCRIS RISQUE PLEASURE
> CH MARCRIS RISQUE BUSINESS and CH CEDARWOOD KIVALIA
> CH TINY TEE TAZMANIA and LAPLANDER MY SWEET CHANCE
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109738*


[/QUOTE]

It is amazing how many of us have CH Risque Business in our Malt's pedigrees! Lots of cousins here on SM... that's really neat!!!


----------



## bellasmommy

It is really neat! Now I want to find out if Bella has brothers or sisters and have a playdate or something







I guess they might be in another part of the world though. I'm still hoping SM will get so big I will find another Malt for Bella to play with just down the street

Gosh I can be slow sometimes....why don't I just ask her groomer where the other Malts hang out? Its the simple things that go right over my head!


----------



## Bijousmom

Bijou is related to Beastie, Catcher, Sadie & Sassy, Jack, Dixie, and Bella from his father's side. On his mother's side he is related to Frosty, Nikki, and Lucy.

Father - CH Pashes Magical Phantasy

Grandparents - CH Pashes Dream Phantasy and Divines Angelic Pashes

Great Grandparents - CH Pashes Keeper of the Dream, Pashes Magic Illusions, CH Divine Indecent Rumor Has It, and Pashes Ms Mattie Divine

Great, Great Grandparents - CH Marcris Risque' Perfection, CH Pashes Dream Come True, CH Pashes Beau Diddly, Pashes Sunny Delight, CH Marcris Indecent Proposal, Hi-Lite Sunshine Bleu, CH Pashes Bit of Magic, Pashes Hope Diamond

Great, Great, Great Grandparents - CH Marquis Risque' Business, CH Marquis Guardian Angel, CH Pashes Moonlight Dream, Pashes Diamond Tiara, CH Moonlight Beau, CH Pashes Lilly of the Valley, Pashes Pete Rose, Pashes Sun Burst, CH Marquis Risque' Business, CH Marquis Melissa, CH Su-Le's Cordon Bleu, CH Hi-Lite Marti's A Showoff, Ch Pashes Beau Didley, CH Pashes Toujours Moi, CH Pashes Moonlight Beau, Pashes Moonlight Tiara

Great, Great, Great, Great Grandparents - Marcris Marshmallow Prisim, Petals Lilys In The Snow, CH Marcris Marshmallow, CH Ju-Le's First Noel, CH Serenade's Moonlight Gambler, CH Pashes A Kiss For Luck, CH Pashes Stetson Style, Pashes Diamond Lil, CH Serenade's Moonlight Gambler, CH Pashes A Kiss For Luck, CH Pashes Stetson Style, Pashes Diamond Lil, CH Mistwood's Peter Pan, CH Pashes Ramblin Rose, CH Pashes Smooth Sailing, Pashes Smiles Ahead, Marcris Marshmallow Prism, Petals Lilly In The Snow, CH Su-Le's Cordon Bleu, CH Ju-Le's First Noel, CH To The Victor Of Eng, Su-Le's Minivet, CH Marcris Marshmallow Showoff, CH Dil-Dal's Tutee White Fanci, CH Pashes Moonlight Beau, CH Pashes Lilly of the Valley, CH Myi's Glory Boy Seeker, CH Pashes Birthday Surprise, CH Serenade's Moonlight Gambler, CH Pashes A Kiss For Luck, CH Pashes Stetson Style, Pashes Diamond Lil

Mother - C&S Savannah Breeze

Grandparents - Deb's Magistic Snow Crystal and Deb's Divine Inspiration

Great Grandparents - Shady Grove's Majestic Cruez, Lakeside's Snocrystal, Shirley's Ghost Of A Chance, Warren's Jojo

Great, Great Grandparents - CH Wynsom Crystal Pistol, Shady Grove's Petite Tangles, CH Fantasyland Tiger Paws, Gustin's Delite Of Tiger Paw, Mylo Da Marco, Shirley's Ambrosial Dream, Ritha's Mikey, Precious Bouncing Snowball

Great, Great, Great Grandparents - CH Wynsom Word Is Out, CH Su-Le's Melodious Blackbird, Prince Edward of Royalty, Ritcheys Little Sugar, CH Fantsyland Me Tony D Tiger, CH Fantasyland Joy Belle, CH Fantasyland Tiger Paws, Gustin Pricless Melody, Count Da Marco, Sharons Princess Heather, 
Shirleys' L'Enfant Jean, Shirleys'La Dolce Farrah, Waldens Balki Boy, Retha's Precious Faith, Prater's Casper, Prater's Winter Frosty

Great, Great, Great, Great Grandparents - CH Dunmoor Mutton Jeff, Wynsom Arsnic 'N' Old Lace, CH Su-Le's Cordon Bleu, CH Peersun's Upper Class, Myi's Johnny Jump Up, Snow Clads Ruth's Memories, Cedarwood Oh Romie Oh, Ake's White Bunnie, CH Fantasyland Pete R Wabbit, CH Fantasyland Me Suzanne, CH Fantasyland Dan D Lion, CH Fantasyland Bundle of Joy, CH Fantasyland Me Tony D Tiger, CH Fantasyland Joy Belle, Lakeside's Goodtime Bucke, Franklins Sugar Sprinkles, Lady's Magician, Greens Little Miss, Lady's Billy Jack, Lady's Bonnie Felicia, CH Fantasyland Tom E Kat, Prissie's Clasic Charge, Mylo Da Marco, Darol's After Hours-Yacky, Carol's Carrie-On, Autumn's Image Of Madison, Jelove's Tiny Duchess, Wyndrivers Tiny Tiger, Wyndrivers Maletta, Martin's Winter Twist Apache, Martin's Winter Holly

I want to hear from more relatives of Bijou.


----------



## Joann

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Oct 10 2005, 01:16 PM
> *Looks like Andy's related to Catcher, Jack, sadie and Dixie, to name a few!! That Marcris Risque Business was quite busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108064*


[/QUOTE]


And to Drill Sergeant! Grandfather (sire) is Risque' Business out of Marcris. Good breeding sure shows with all the beautiful little furbabies here!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom_@Oct 25 2005, 12:53 PM
> *Bijou is related to Beastie, Catcher, Sadie & Sassy, Jack, Dixie, and Bella from his father's side.  On his mother's side he is related to Frosty, Nikki, and Lucy.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113299*


[/QUOTE]

Bijou and Catcher are related on both the father's and mother's side! On their mother's side they both have Mylo Da Marco; CH Fantasyland Me Tony D Tiger and a both have "Shirley's", whoever that is, in their pedigrees!! I've never heard of a "Shirley's" and it's interesting tht both Bijou and Catcher have that one! And of course, the Marcris on their father's side. Bijou has a lot of Pashes. Catcher just has only one Pashes relative. 

They are definitely "kissin' cousins" for sure!!


----------



## Carole

I Love this thread!!!! This is the kind of information that just fascinates me so, and helps all of us that are interested in such things... learn about lines of Maltese. I don't breed or show, but am intrigued by the genetics, and what the different breeders of Maltese are producing. 

Yes! Ch. Marcris Risque' Business ROMX was quite the little stud and quite the Maltese! Risque' took the breed on a different path with his special doll face (extreme) look. I fell for him







immediately when I was studying the breed and knew (if possible) I wanted a pet with his genetics.







I cried







the day I heard Risque' had passed to the bridge as he contributed so much to the breed as it is today.

It is fun to see that Bella has some genetic family here at SM.







It is almost hard not to... as the fact is... the gene pool for Maltese is rather a small one. 

Here is Bella's Dam... (Star's) pedigree

http://www.divinemaltese.com/Pedigrees/Star.htm

Here is Bella's Sire... (Keeper's) pedigree
http://www.pashesmaltese.com/meet.html
If it doesn't show just click on Ch. Pashes Keeper of the Dream ...on the window to the left.


~carole and bella~


----------



## HappyB

Carole, 
I'm facinated with pedigrees too. I saw something in yours that might be a good learning situation for some people. It is not uncommon to do a 1/2 brother // 1/2 sister breeding, which is what was done with your dam. There are some very good reasons for doing this with good dogs. I know that some on here have been concerned with what they refer to as inbreeding or linebreeding. I just wanted to point this out as it is well accepted when trying to achieve certain things in a line.


----------



## Carole

Hi LucyLou,

Yes, line breeding is okay as long as you are quite studied in it. Some people just freak when they see that, but it is okay from what I have read from some well known breeders. I used to love it when Larry Stanberry would get online at MO with his long posts. That man is a FOUNTAIN of information. I think I could spend years picking at his brain about all this.  

Bella has great relatives but she is not perfect. They say there is no such thing. Her bite is slightly (just slightly) off ...and that is a blessing for me ...as it is why Angie let her go to a pet home. She is on the larger size at over seven...but the over is my fault I think as I spoil







her to much. Bella has her plus side of no staining, great face, AWESOME coat, perfect personality and most of all great health so far.









I plan on going to the Central Valley Maltese Club show 2006 here in Sacramento because I think I would enjoy learning more about top line, tailsets, etc. Not because I want the perfect pet...but because Maltese are the first thing in life that ever just truly drew me in with desire to learn more, more, and more.

~carole and bella~


----------



## HappyB

Yey, I've spent more time on this than I did my course work for my PhD :new_Eyecrazy: and I've enjoyed it even more. 
Yesterday, I had my "adolescents" in the play yard running about my feet. I have four from the same sire from three different moms, as this is one step up in my building my own line. These four girls have linebreeding, and it is amazing to see how they are so uniform in size, coat, and body. My breeding program is planned out for the next few years. That's not to say that I won't deviate along the way if I see something that works better, but at least I have a good map of where I'm headed.


----------



## Carole

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Oct 9 2005, 08:55 PM
> *My friend and I did the pedigree for Andy tonight.  We are still doing the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because of his new championship.
> 
> Pedigree for CH SINPHONY OF VENICE ANDY
> WHITE/BLACK POINTS
> DATE OF BIRTH OCTOBER 26,2004
> CH SINPHONY OF VENICE ANDY
> 
> Sire
> AMER CH., GR BRASILIAN,PAN AMER,ITAL,LUSSEMBURG,CROAZIA,SLOVENIA,POLISH CH,INTER, CH RHAPSODY'S INDECENT MYSTERY Sire
> CH. MARCRIS INDECENT PROPOSAL Sire
> BISS,AM.CH.INT.CH.MARCRIS TISQUE' BUISNESS ROMX Sire
> MARCRIS MARSHMALLOW PRISM
> Dam
> PETALS LILYS IN THE SNOW
> Dam
> CH MARCRIS MELISSA ROM Sire
> CH SU-LE'S CORDON BLEU ROM
> Dam
> CH JU-LE'S FIRST NOEL ROM
> Dam
> CH MARCRIS PEBBLES OF RHAPSODY ROM Sire
> CH MARCRIS LOVE Sire
> CH WINDSONG MASTER SHOWCASE
> Dam
> CH MARCRIS KANDY KISSES
> Dam
> CH JU-LE'S FIRST NOEL ROM Sire
> C AND M FAME OF MADONNE RC
> Dam
> CH HI-LITE SHOWOFF FOR JU-LE ROM
> Dam
> AM,ITAL,CH. LITTLE JEWELL Sire
> CH.AM.CAN.INT.ITAL. RICHELIEU'S SUGAR COATED Sire
> CH TWO BE'S SUGAR FROSTED Sire
> CH MARCRIS MARSHMALLOW
> Dam
> CH.BISS,AM.CAN.CH.TWO BE'S HOOKED ON SUGAR
> Dam
> CH RICHELIEU'S SUMMER SENSATION Sire
> CH NEWBROOK RISQUE VENTURE
> Dam
> CH C AND M'S SUMMER BREEZE
> Dam
> CH QUANTOS ADAGIETTQA Sire
> CH MANNSOWN ZEBADEE OF MARVESS Sire
> CH MANNSOWN REMOTE CONTROL
> Dam
> CH MANNSOWN PAUSE FOR THOUGHT
> Dam
> CH QUANTOS ADAGIA GRAZIOSA Sire
> CH QUANTOS CON TUTTO AMORE
> Dam
> CH TARANTELLA QUANTOS
> 
> 
> This pedigree page was built for free at SitStay.com
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107985*


[/QUOTE]


Wow! Andy has an awesome pedigree. Look at all great names and champions! Congratulations on his championship!!!









Bella...waving a special * hello* to all her cousins on the board.....





















...
and *kisses* to *ALL* her MALTESE BREED FAMIY


----------



## lynda

Hi to all of you. After reading this thread I see that Chloe is related to many of you. To name just a few: Carole's Divine Bella, Catcher from Kallie and Catcher's Mom, Carol Ann's Beastie and msmagnolia's Sadie. 

Her Dam is
GRACIE"
CH. PASHES PHANTASY GRACE

(BIS BISS CH. Pashes Dream Phantasy x Pashes Good Graces)

Sire
CH. Pashes Keeper Of The Dream Sire
Ch. Marcris Risque Perfection Sire
Ch. Marcris Risque Business ROM 
Dam
Ch. Marcris Guardian Angel ROM 
Dam
Ch. Pashes Dream Come True Sire
Ch. Pashes Moonlight Dream 
Dam
Pashes Diamond Tiara 
Dam
Pashes Magic Illusions Sire
Ch.Pashes Beau Didley ROM Sire
Ch. Pashes Moonlight Beau ROM 
Dam
Ch. Pashes Lily Of The Valley ROM 
Dam
Pashes Sunny Delight Sire
Pashes Pete Rose 
Dam
Pashes Sun Burst 


Her Sire is
JUSTICE
Ch. Pashes Poetic Justice of Sun Isle

(Ch.Ta-Jon's Hey Diddle Diddle x Ch. Sun Isle's Roberta Rules)

Sire
Ch. Ta-Jon's Hey Diddle Diddle Sire
Ch. Pashes Beau Didley ROM Sire
Ch. Pashes Moonlight Beau ROM 
Dam
Ch Pashes Lily of the Valley ROM 
Dam
Ch. Ta-Jon's Tickle Me Pink Sire
Ch. Pashes Moonlight Beau ROM 
Dam
Allie Oop Simon 
Dam
Ch. Sun Isle Roberta Rules Sire
Ch. Rhapsody's Divine Bleu Angel ROM Sire
Ch. Su-le's Cordon Bleu ROM 
Dam
Ch. Marcris Pebbles of Rhapsody ROM 
Dam
Sun Isle's Saydi Sire
Chatterlys Paddington Bear 
Dam
Sun Isle's lady Chatterly 

I feel like I have a whole new family. Chloe and I send hugs and kisses to all our relatives.

I am truly overwhelmend :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## k/c mom

Catcher says "Woof" to cousin Chloe!!

Bijou is a cousin, too!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom_@Oct 25 2005, 11:53 AM
> *Bijou is related to Beastie, Catcher, Sadie & Sassy, Jack, Dixie, and Bella from his father's side.  On his mother's side he is related to Frosty, Nikki, and Lucy.
> 
> Father - CH Pashes Magical Phantasy
> 
> Grandparents - CH Pashes Dream Phantasy and Divines Angelic Pashes
> 
> Great Grandparents - CH Pashes Keeper of the Dream, Pashes Magic Illusions, CH Divine Indecent Rumor Has It, and Pashes Ms Mattie Divine
> 
> Great, Great Grandparents - CH Marcris Risque' Perfection, CH Pashes Dream Come True, CH Pashes Beau Diddly, Pashes Sunny Delight, CH Marcris Indecent Proposal, Hi-Lite Sunshine Bleu, CH Pashes Bit of Magic, Pashes Hope Diamond
> 
> Great, Great, Great Grandparents - CH Marquis Risque' Business, CH Marquis Guardian Angel, CH Pashes Moonlight Dream, Pashes Diamond Tiara, CH Moonlight Beau, CH Pashes Lilly of the Valley, Pashes Pete Rose, Pashes Sun Burst, CH Marquis Risque' Business, CH Marquis Melissa, CH Su-Le's Cordon Bleu, CH Hi-Lite Marti's A Showoff, Ch Pashes Beau Didley, CH Pashes Toujours Moi, CH Pashes Moonlight  Beau, Pashes Moonlight Tiara
> 
> Great, Great, Great, Great Grandparents - Marcris Marshmallow Prisim, Petals Lilys In The Snow, CH Marcris Marshmallow, CH Ju-Le's First Noel, CH Serenade's Moonlight Gambler, CH Pashes A Kiss For Luck, CH Pashes Stetson Style, Pashes Diamond Lil, CH Serenade's Moonlight Gambler, CH Pashes A Kiss For Luck, CH Pashes Stetson Style, Pashes Diamond Lil, CH Mistwood's Peter Pan, CH Pashes Ramblin Rose, CH Pashes Smooth Sailing, Pashes Smiles Ahead, Marcris  Marshmallow Prism, Petals Lilly In The Snow, CH Su-Le's Cordon Bleu, CH Ju-Le's First Noel, CH To The Victor Of Eng, Su-Le's Minivet, CH Marcris Marshmallow Showoff, CH Dil-Dal's Tutee White Fanci, CH Pashes Moonlight Beau, CH Pashes Lilly of the Valley, CH Myi's Glory Boy Seeker, CH Pashes Birthday Surprise, CH Serenade's Moonlight Gambler, CH Pashes A Kiss For Luck, CH Pashes Stetson Style, Pashes Diamond Lil
> 
> Mother - C&S Savannah Breeze
> 
> Grandparents - Deb's Magistic Snow Crystal and Deb's Divine Inspiration
> 
> Great Grandparents - Shady Grove's Majestic Cruez, Lakeside's Snocrystal, Shirley's Ghost Of A Chance, Warren's Jojo
> 
> Great, Great Grandparents - CH Wynsom Crystal Pistol, Shady Grove's Petite Tangles, CH Fantasyland Tiger Paws, Gustin's Delite Of Tiger Paw, Mylo Da Marco, Shirley's Ambrosial Dream,  Ritha's Mikey, Precious Bouncing Snowball
> 
> Great, Great, Great Grandparents - CH Wynsom Word Is Out, CH Su-Le's Melodious Blackbird, Prince Edward of Royalty, Ritcheys Little Sugar, CH Fantsyland Me Tony D Tiger, CH Fantasyland Joy Belle, CH Fantasyland Tiger Paws, Gustin Pricless Melody, Count Da Marco, Sharons Princess Heather,
> Shirleys' L'Enfant Jean, Shirleys'La Dolce Farrah, Waldens Balki Boy, Retha's Precious Faith, Prater's Casper, Prater's Winter Frosty
> 
> Great, Great, Great, Great Grandparents - CH Dunmoor Mutton Jeff, Wynsom Arsnic 'N' Old Lace, CH Su-Le's Cordon Bleu, CH Peersun's Upper Class, Myi's Johnny Jump Up, Snow Clads Ruth's Memories, Cedarwood Oh Romie Oh, Ake's White Bunnie, CH Fantasyland Pete R Wabbit, CH Fantasyland Me Suzanne, CH Fantasyland Dan D Lion, CH Fantasyland Bundle of Joy, CH Fantasyland Me Tony D Tiger, CH Fantasyland Joy Belle, Lakeside's Goodtime Bucke, Franklins Sugar Sprinkles, Lady's Magician, Greens Little Miss, Lady's Billy Jack, Lady's Bonnie Felicia, CH Fantasyland Tom E Kat, Prissie's Clasic Charge, Mylo Da Marco, Darol's After Hours-Yacky, Carol's Carrie-On, Autumn's Image Of Madison, Jelove's Tiny Duchess, Wyndrivers Tiny Tiger, Wyndrivers Maletta, Martin's Winter Twist Apache, Martin's Winter Holly
> 
> I want to hear from more relatives of Bijou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113299*


[/QUOTE]

I just noticed that Catcher and Bijou are really closely related. They have a ton of relatives in common... on their mother's side they have Mylo Da Marco, CH Fantasyland Tom E Kat and CH Fantasyland Pete R Wabbit, Count Da Marco, CH Fantasyland Me Tony D Tiger and Shirleys' La Dolce Farrah, Sharon's Princess Heather plus all the Marcris and Pashes on their father's side. I never realized before how many relatives they have in common on both sides of their parents, etc.


----------



## divinemalt

Pedigree for CH SINPHONY OF VENICE ANDY
WHITE/BLACK POINTS
DATE OF BIRTH OCTOBER 26,2004
CH SINPHONY OF VENICE ANDY

Sire
AMER CH., GR BRASILIAN,PAN AMER,ITAL,LUSSEMBURG,CROAZIA,SLOVENIA,POLISH CH,INTER, CH RHAPSODY'S INDECENT MYSTERY Sire


I see a familiar name here - one I haven't seen in quite a while. His callname is "Puzzle" and he was our very first 'special". We really didn't know what we were doing back then but "Puzzle" provided us with some very exciting times. He is quite a sweet dog, very anxious to please and very smart. 

HappyB ( I just joined this board so I don't know who everyone is, yet) posted this as the sire of her new champion, Andy.

Did you import this pup directly from Luciana or from someone in Italy that bred to "Puzzle"?

Larry


----------



## Littlemans Mom

All I can say is Wow, I am tired. I finally went to the AKC site and printed out Indy's Parents Pedigree's. I have not registered Indy, so I got both of his parents pedigree's so I could check them out. My eyes are going cross







at the moment, from all the reading I have been doing on this post







Indy has so many cousins from CH Marcris Risque' Business alone, then add some other names and he is in some way related to: Catcher, Sadie & Sassy, Beastie, Bijou, Chloe, Miss Dixie, Bella, Nikkie, Andy and I am not sure who else and that is just on his dads side







Then, at a quick glance on his Mom's side, he is related to Audrey and Jack







I am tired, so I will do Indy's fathers side tonight and his Mom's either later on or tomorrow.
Indy's
Father is: High Steppin' I'm A Keeper
Grandfather : CH Lor-Luv Bianco De Le Chaz
Grandmother: High Steppin' risque' Hot Stuff
Great Grandfather: CH Ta-Jon's Mozart Dancer
Great Grandmother: Lorluv Kelbert Ana Of Starlite
Great Grandfather: CH Cedarwood Risque Legend
Great Grandmother: High-Steppin Belria Legacy
Great Great Grandfather: CH Pashes Amadeus Mozart
Great Great Grandfather: Starlite Indecent Knight
Great Great Grandfather: CH Marcris Risque' Business
Great Great Grandfather: Non-Vels Danriah
Great Great Grandmother: CH Melodylane Good Morning Luv
Great Great Grandmother: Fantasia's Take It To Heart
Great Great Grandmother: CH Cedarwood Kivalia
Great Great Grandmother: Laplande's Chance Of Autum LV

Great Great Great Grandfathers:

Pashes Rocket Spark
CH Melodylane Keep Th'change Luv
CH Marcris Indecent Proposal
Fantasia's If U'R Rich I'm Single
Macris Marshmallow Prism
CH Cedarwood Flash Ripprock
Non-Vels Wind Up And Go
CH Lucky Pup's My Great Chance

Great Great Great Grandmothers:

Pashes Moonlight Sonatina
Melodylane Quick As A Wink Luv
Miss Lily White II
Camelot's Runaway Heart
Petals Lilys In The Snow
Cedarwood Paloma
Shanlyn's Joyous Edition
Laplanders Must Be Love


The one thing we didn't know when we named Indy, was his Great Great Great Grandfather was called Indy also. I read in a book that they called CH Marcris Indecent Proposal, Indy















I may have missed some names of Indy's SM cousin's, only because I am so tired though







So if I did....... I just want to say howdy from Indy


----------



## divinemalt

> The one thing we didn't know when we named Indy, was his Great Great Great Grandfather was called Indy also. I read in a book that they called CH Marcris Indecent Proposal, Indy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have missed some names of Indy's SM cousin's, only because I am so tired though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I did....... I just want to say howdy from Indy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Yes, CH Marcris Indecent Proposal's callname is, indeed, "Indy". He was born on August 13, 1993, making him twelve years of age and he is still going strong. He is my favorite "football watching" dog because he loves nothing more than to sit next to me for three hours at a time as I watch a ballgame (and he watches me and the ballgame). Of course he still easily distracted when one of our young lady Maltese walks by next to the sofa.


----------



## Littlemans Mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=128935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing we didn't know when we named Indy, was his Great Great Great Grandfather was called Indy also. I read in a book that they called CH Marcris Indecent Proposal, Indy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have missed some names of Indy's SM cousin's, only because I am so tired though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I did....... I just want to say howdy from Indy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, CH Marcris Indecent Proposal's callname is, indeed, "Indy". He was born on August 13, 1993, making him twelve years of age and he is still going strong. He is my favorite "football watching" dog because he loves nothing more than to sit next to me for three hours at a time as I watch a ballgame (and he watches me and the ballgame). Of course he still easily distracted when one of our young lady Maltese walks by next to the sofa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


It is a real pleasure to hear from you about your Indy, he is such a handsome Maltese







The article I read had a beautiful photo of him, what a charmer! Our Indy sits with my husband for hours at a time, mostly in the recliner and perched on my husbands head







Having a Maltese is so different than any other dog we have ever had before. They have such a wonderful personality and are just so loving and precious. Our Indy just turned one yesterday, we are looking forward to many years of pure joy having him in our lives.
I can just picture your Indy by your side watching football, now that is love! Again, thank you for writing about your Indy, I am a real fan of your little ones.


----------



## Carole

Love the gorgeous picture of Ch. Divine's Marc of Friendship in your profile, Larry.









Good to see breeders like you and Tonia posting with us Maltese owners here at Spoiled Maltese and helping us learn. 
Thank-You!









For those who don't know but might be interested ...
Multiple Best In Show...American/Canadian CH. Divine's Marc of Friendship "Marc".... is the #1 Maltese All Systems.

Breeders: 
Angela Stanberry of Divine Maltese and Sheila Riley of MaltAngel Maltese

Owners: 
Barbara Davis of Veranda Maltese
Sheila Meyers of Pashes Maltese
Linda Dezan-Nelson of Ballet Blanc Maltese
Angela Stanberry of Divine Maltese

Handler: 
Tonia Holibaugh of Rhapsody Maltese


p.s. You'd think Indy would like car races instead of football.


----------



## cindysilver

Hi Larry! Where can I find out more about your pups?   I must admit I'm not familiar with you as a Malt breeder )


----------



## divinemalt

Angie and I have been breeding/exhibiting Maltese for nearly 14 years - here is a link to our site.

www.divinemaltese.com


Larry


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> Angie and I have been breeding/exhibiting Maltese for nearly 14 years - here is a link to our site.
> 
> www.divinemaltese.com
> 
> 
> Larry[/B]


I LOVE your dogs!!!! I think it was you guys that had a female puppy available this past May/June. I was SO tempted to call see if she was still available. But you live too far away from me and I was going on vacation in a few weeks.


----------



## cindysilver

> Angie and I have been breeding/exhibiting Maltese for nearly 14 years - here is a link to our site.
> 
> www.divinemaltese.com
> 
> 
> Larry[/B]



I just LOVE your pups!! I am so glad to see you posting here!! What GORGEOUS heads they have!!


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## Ladysmom

Nicole, don't worry about Toby's pedigree. All the names in red mean they are finished champions, so although they are sparse on his daddy's side, Toby's momma has some pretty good bloodlines!

Didn't you just know Toby was a star anyway from his poses? He's got it and he knows it!

Here are a couple of links that explain how to read a pedigree:

http://www.redtail.com/retrievers/understand.htm

http://www.danemist.com/ABCs/pedigree.html


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## stardust

(cosmos dad)
Sire
COBURN'S PRETTY BOY ROY

Sire
MELODYLANE SERENADE OF LUV III
(TP26487103)

Sire
MELODYLANE SERENADE OF LUV II
(TN85295102)

Sire
CH MELODYLANE FIRE WATER LUV
(TM92504701)

Dam
CAROL'S DIAMOND DANCER
(TN54143804)

Dam
HALL'S LITTEL GIRL TAFFY
(TP10463101)

Sire
DANDY BRAIN ADAMS
(TN49177003)

Dam
JAMANDA
(TN57098103)

Dam
COBURN'S GRACE OF VILLA MALTA
(TP09802402)

Sire
COBURN'S MASON OF SOUTHERN KENTUCKY
(TN91256801)

Sire
SCOOTER JACKSON OF SUNDART
(TM79816005)

Dam
LADY HAILEY OF SUNDART
(TM92833909)

Dam
VANDIVER'S TARYN O'BRIAN
(TN09954101)

Sire
SIR O'BRIAN
(TM50208001)

Dam
DOLLIES LITTEL BIT OF HEAVEN
(TM84328203)

(cosmos mom)
Dam
ROXIE ROSE OF ROCKLAND

Sire
SUPER DOOBY OF SUNDART
(TP2338502)

Sire
HUNTER JUMP OF VILLA MALTA
(TN71134602)

Sire
COSMO THE GREAT OF SUNDART
(TN13890401)

Dam
PROVOST DAISY NEAL
(TN35429504)

Dam
LADY SAVANNAH OF SUNDART
(TN14805301)

Sire
FLUFFU DUKE SNOWBALL
(TD370199)

Dam
BROWNS LIL' MISS MUFFIN
(TM60238602)

Dam
CLASSY SASSY OF SUNDART
(TP28561601)

Sire
COSMO THE GREAT OF SUNDART
(TN13890401)

Sire
VILLA MALTA SNOOPY
(TM90696801)

Dam
WINDCHIMES JENNIFER A SWEET
(TM60881901)

Dam
CHARMING CORKY OF SUNDART
(TN33892501)

Sire
SCOOTER JACKSON OF SUNDART
(TM79816005)

Dam
MURPHY'S MALLORY MACON
(TM70619202)

(sorry its so long and kinda hard to understand in the order that it is (copy and paste) but if you have any questions let me know)

and im looking for sugars.....


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Ok, I know this thread is _old_ , but I just stumbled upon it and found it extremely interesting!! 

I think Lucy is another long-lost relative to some of your pups. Well, a new relative, at any rate!! 

Her sire and his line:
Ch. Hi-lite Elisha for Maltangel (dad)
Ch. Marcris Omens Hi-Lite (Grandpa)
Ch Hi-Lite Las Vegas Dahl (Grandma)
Ch. Marcris Risque'omen (Greatgranddad)
Ch. Marcris Risque'Rapture (Greatgrandma)
Ch Dil-Dahls Indiana Jones (Greatgrandpa)
Ch Marcris Marshmallow Kara (great grandma)


Her dam and her line
Whiteclif Candle in the Wind (mom)
Ch Angels Risque'lethal Weapon (granddad)
Marless Dixie Dot Com (grandma)
Ch Marcris Risque'Business (Greatgrandpa)
Ch Marcris Tender Rhapsody (greatgrandma)
Ch Marlees A Nicle to Spare (greatgrandpa)
Marlees Indy Dancer (greatgrandma)

I saw a lot of those names being repeated through this thread so Lucy says hello to her newfound relatives!!
I also read that Marcris bred for calm temperment and I have to say that it is a trait passed down to Lucy! 

So.. who is she related to?


----------



## MissMelanie

<span style="font-family:Comic">enJOY!
Melanie






> Ok, I know this thread is _old_ , but I just stumbled upon it and found it extremely interesting!!
> 
> I think Lucy is another long-lost relative to some of your pups. Well, a new relative, at any rate!!
> 
> Her sire and his line:
> Ch. Hi-lite Elisha for Maltangel (dad)
> Ch. Marcris Omens Hi-Lite (Grandpa)
> Ch Hi-Lite Las Vegas Dahl (Grandma)
> Ch. Marcris Risque'omen (Greatgranddad)
> Ch. Marcris Risque'Rapture (Greatgrandma)
> Ch Dil-Dahls Indiana Jones (Greatgrandpa)
> Ch Marcris Marshmallow Kara (great grandma)
> 
> 
> Her dam and her line
> Whiteclif Candle in the Wind (mom)
> Ch Angels Risque'lethal Weapon (granddad)
> Marless Dixie Dot Com (grandma)
> Ch Marcris Risque'Business (Greatgrandpa)
> Ch Marcris Tender Rhapsody (greatgrandma)
> Ch Marlees A Nicle to Spare (greatgrandpa)
> Marlees Indy Dancer (greatgrandma)
> 
> I saw a lot of those names being repeated through this thread so Lucy says hello to her newfound relatives!!
> I also read that Marcris bred for calm temperment and I have to say that it is a trait passed down to Lucy!
> 
> So.. who is she related to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> <span style="font-family:Comic">enJOY!
> Melanie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> index.php?act=findpost&pid=197846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I know this thread is _old_ , but I just stumbled upon it and found it extremely interesting!!
> 
> I think Lucy is another long-lost relative to some of your pups. Well, a new relative, at any rate!!
> 
> Her sire and his line:
> Ch. Hi-lite Elisha for Maltangel (dad)
> Ch. Marcris Omens Hi-Lite (Grandpa)
> Ch Hi-Lite Las Vegas Dahl (Grandma)
> Ch. Marcris Risque'omen (Greatgranddad)
> Ch. Marcris Risque'Rapture (Greatgrandma)
> Ch Dil-Dahls Indiana Jones (Greatgrandpa)
> Ch Marcris Marshmallow Kara (great grandma)
> 
> 
> Her dam and her line
> Whiteclif Candle in the Wind (mom)
> Ch Angels Risque'lethal Weapon (granddad)
> Marless Dixie Dot Com (grandma)
> Ch Marcris Risque'Business (Greatgrandpa)
> Ch Marcris Tender Rhapsody (greatgrandma)
> Ch Marlees A Nicle to Spare (greatgrandpa)
> Marlees Indy Dancer (greatgrandma)
> 
> I saw a lot of those names being repeated through this thread so Lucy says hello to her newfound relatives!!
> I also read that Marcris bred for calm temperment and I have to say that it is a trait passed down to Lucy!
> 
> So.. who is she related to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Hee! That Risque'business got a lot of action, didn't he?







Lucy says hello to Cousin Mr. Wooky


----------



## Kissi's Mom

Mystique's Enchanted Aircastle aka..Kissi...apparently has lots of relatives on this list...

Sire: CH Divines Indecent Southern Scoundrel
Dam: CH Divine's Rumored Mystique

Grandparents: CH Marcris Indecent Proposal
CH Marcris Divinely Risque'

CH Divine Indecent Rumor Has It
CH Pashes Buttons and Beaus

Gr-Grandparents: CH Marcris Risque' Business
CH Marcris Melissa

CH Marcris Risque' Business
CH Hi-Lite Heather's A Showoff

CH Marcris Indecent Proposal
Hi-Lite Sunshine Bleu

CH Pashes Moonlight Beau
Pashes Ramblin Revue

(Risque' Business certainly was a busy little boy!!)


----------



## Littlemans Mom

Indy says hi to cousin Lucy and Mr. Wookie







I find Indy is related to a lot of SM babies via his fathers side...I posted his fathers side in this thread, but I still have to post his mothers and see who he is related to from her side







Yes, Risque' Business sure did leave his mark on the Maltese breed, What a gorgeous ( or should I say handsome) Maltese he was







I love the Marcris line and Divine is also a favorite of mine


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> Indy says hi to cousin Lucy and Mr. Wookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find Indy is related to a lot of SM babies via his fathers side...I posted his fathers side in this thread, but I still have to post his mothers and see who he is related to from her side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Risque' Business sure did leave his mark on the Maltese breed, What a gorgeous ( or should I say handsome) Maltese he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Marcris line and Divine is also a favorite of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


And Cousin lucy says hello as well! 

I'd love to see Indy's dam's side! I didn't go back any further than what I posted, figured that was 'good' enough, LOL! This is so much fun, I have to say. Thank you to whoever started this thread!!


----------



## Furbabymom

Carole, I will write more tomorrow. I am so tired and it is late. But I wanted to say your Bella has the same mother as my Skeeter. Bella is very beautiful. I love the look of the combination of Marcris and Pashes blood lines which is what your Bella's background is.





> I Love this thread!!!! This is the kind of information that just fascinates me so, and helps all of us that are interested in such things... learn about lines of Maltese. I don't breed or show, but am intrigued by the genetics, and what the different breeders of Maltese are producing.
> 
> Yes! Ch. Marcris Risque' Business ROMX was quite the little stud and quite the Maltese! Risque' took the breed on a different path with his special doll face (extreme) look. I fell for him immediately when I was studying the breed and knew (if possible) I wanted a pet with his genetics. I cried the day I heard Risque' had passed to the bridge as he contributed so much to the breed as it is today.
> 
> It is fun to see that Bella has some genetic family here at SM. It is almost hard not to... as the fact is... the gene pool for Maltese is rather a small one.
> 
> Here is Bella's Dam... (Star's) pedigree
> 
> http://www.divinemaltese.com/Pedigrees/Star.htm
> 
> Here is Bella's Sire... (Keeper's) pedigree
> http://www.pashesmaltese.com/meet.html
> If it doesn't show just click on Ch. Pashes Keeper of the Dream ...on the window to the left.
> 
> 
> ~carole and bella~[/B]


----------



## MissMelanie

I was in a Pet Supply store today and a woman that works there, took ONE look at Mr Wookie and asked me, "is your baby related to any Angel Maltese?" I almost could not believe what I was hearing. I told her, "yes he is an Angel Maltese", and then she told me she has a friend that has FOUR from Angel Maltese and she loves all their faces. She was so very kind to us. All the way home I thought about her and wondered how often that happens to anyone.

She sure does know her dogs!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> I was in a Pet Supply store today and a woman that works there, took ONE look at Mr Wookie and asked me, "is your baby related to any Angel Maltese?" I almost could not believe what I was hearing. I told her, "yes he is an Angel Maltese", and then she told me she has a friend that has FOUR from Angel Maltese and she loves all their faces. She was so very kind to us. All the way home I thought about her and wondered how often that happens to anyone.
> 
> She sure does know her dogs!
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]


Wow!!! That is amazing!!! Which 'Angel Maltese' was she referring to? The same one that Lucy's sire comes from? Malta Angel? Or another breeder/line entirely? I'm just learning all this stuff, LOL!! I dont' know much.


----------



## Littlemans Mom

OK, I am finally going to post Indy's Mom's side of the pedigree







It just gets me so confused it takes me a bit longer than most people to get it down straight







Here goes:



Indy's Mom side..........

Mother - Merryvale Snow At Churchill
Grandfather - CH Stylistic Love Dreams
Grandmother - Merryvale Morning Song
Great Grandfather - CH Robinwood's Dreamboat
Great grandmother - CH Robinwood's Champagne Wish
Great grandfather - CH Jen-Car-Lyn Mighty Alvin
Great grandmother - Merryvale Melody D' Amour

Great Great Grandfathers:
CH Myi's Ode To Glory Seeker
CH Bienaimee Mino Maya Mino - Bee
CH Gulfstream Sanmor's Blitzen
CH Sun Canyon Mr Lucky
Great Great Grandmothers:
CH Bar None Electric Dreams
CH Bienaimee Mino Maya Mischief
Kimla's Lacey's Squeky Toy
CH Dimicris Merryvale Music

Great Great Great Grandfathers:
CH Myi's Siin Seeker
CH Bar None Electric Horseman
CH Bienaimee's Mino Maya Scamp
CH Martin's Koko Bean Puff
CH Gulfstream Wonder Boy
C And M's Snow Ball D' Kimla
CH Bar None Electric Horseman
CH Gulfstream Sanmor's Blitzen

Great Great Great Grandmothers:
CH Myi's Ode To Glory
CH Bar None The One And Only
CH Gemmery's Citrine Bean
CH Bienaimee's Mino Maya Megan
CH Ajaca Gulfstream Minuet
CH Shaw's C And M's Tatiana Amee
Sun Canyon Amelia
CH Kathan Fable Earth Angel



> All I can say is Wow, I am tired. I finally went to the AKC site and printed out Indy's Parents Pedigree's. I have not registered Indy, so I got both of his parents pedigree's so I could check them out. My eyes are going cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the moment, from all the reading I have been doing on this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indy has so many cousins from CH Marcris Risque' Business alone, then add some other names and he is in some way related to: Catcher, Sadie & Sassy, Beastie, Bijou, Chloe, Miss Dixie, Bella, Nikkie, Andy and I am not sure who else and that is just on his dads side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, at a quick glance on his Mom's side, he is related to Audrey and Jack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am tired, so I will do Indy's fathers side tonight and his Mom's either later on or tomorrow.
> Indy's
> Father is: High Steppin' I'm A Keeper
> Grandfather : CH Lor-Luv Bianco De Le Chaz
> Grandmother: High Steppin' risque' Hot Stuff
> Great Grandfather: CH Ta-Jon's Mozart Dancer
> Great Grandmother: Lorluv Kelbert Ana Of Starlite
> Great Grandfather: CH Cedarwood Risque Legend
> Great Grandmother: High-Steppin Belria Legacy
> 
> Great Great Grandfather: CH Pashes Amadeus Mozart
> Great Great Grandfather: Starlite Indecent Knight
> Great Great Grandfather: CH Marcris Risque' Business
> Great Great Grandfather: Non-Vels Danriah
> 
> Great Great Grandmother: CH Melodylane Good Morning Luv
> Great Great Grandmother: Fantasia's Take It To Heart
> Great Great Grandmother: CH Cedarwood Kivalia
> Great Great Grandmother: Laplande's Chance Of Autum LV
> 
> Great Great Great Grandfathers:
> 
> Pashes Rocket Spark
> CH Melodylane Keep Th'change Luv
> CH Marcris Indecent Proposal
> Fantasia's If U'R Rich I'm Single
> Macris Marshmallow Prism
> CH Cedarwood Flash Ripprock
> Non-Vels Wind Up And Go
> CH Lucky Pup's My Great Chance
> 
> Great Great Great Grandmothers:
> 
> Pashes Moonlight Sonatina
> Melodylane Quick As A Wink Luv
> Miss Lily White II
> Camelot's Runaway Heart
> Petals Lilys In The Snow
> Cedarwood Paloma
> Shanlyn's Joyous Edition
> Laplanders Must Be Love
> 
> 
> The one thing we didn't know when we named Indy, was his Great Great Great Grandfather was called Indy also. I read in a book that they called CH Marcris Indecent Proposal, Indy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have missed some names of Indy's SM cousin's, only because I am so tired though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I did....... I just want to say howdy from Indy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]






I just wanted to bring this forward to go with Indy's Mom's Pedigree above.


----------



## k/c mom

> [
> Hee! That Risque'business got a lot of action, didn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy says hello to Cousin Mr. Wooky[/B]


I started a thread not too long ago for relatives of Risque's. There are a lot of our babies who are related:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=11029


----------



## Carole

> Carole, I will write more tomorrow. I am so tired and it is late. But I wanted to say your Bella has the same mother as my Skeeter. Bella is very beautiful. I love the look of the combination of Marcris and Pashes blood lines which is what your Bella's background is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> index.php?act=findpost&pid=117244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Love this thread!!!! This is the kind of information that just fascinates me so, and helps all of us that are interested in such things... learn about lines of Maltese. I don't breed or show, but am intrigued by the genetics, and what the different breeders of Maltese are producing.
> 
> Yes! Ch. Marcris Risque' Business ROMX was quite the little stud and quite the Maltese! Risque' took the breed on a different path with his special doll face (extreme) look. I fell for him immediately when I was studying the breed and knew (if possible) I wanted a pet with his genetics. I cried the day I heard Risque' had passed to the bridge as he contributed so much to the breed as it is today.
> 
> It is fun to see that Bella has some genetic family here at SM. It is almost hard not to... as the fact is... the gene pool for Maltese is rather a small one.
> 
> Here is Bella's Dam... (Star's) pedigree
> 
> http://www.divinemaltese.com/Pedigrees/Star.htm
> 
> Here is Bella's Sire... (Keeper's) pedigree
> http://www.pashesmaltese.com/meet.html
> If it doesn't show just click on Ch. Pashes Keeper of the Dream ...on the window to the left.
> 
> 
> ~carole and bella~[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Susan...that is really cool that both Bella and Skeeter had "Star" for their fur-mom. I was offered Star when she was retired, but ithe offer came at a particularly bad time in my life and I declined. I so wish things would have been different as I would have LOVED to have brought Bella (and Skeeter's) mom into my life.












> Mystique's Enchanted Aircastle aka..Kissi...apparently has lots of relatives on this list...
> 
> Sire: CH Divines Indecent Southern Scoundrel
> Dam: CH Divine's Rumored Mystique
> 
> Grandparents: CH Marcris Indecent Proposal
> CH Marcris Divinely Risque'
> 
> CH Divine Indecent Rumor Has It
> CH Pashes Buttons and Beaus
> 
> Gr-Grandparents: CH Marcris Risque' Business
> CH Marcris Melissa
> 
> CH Marcris Risque' Business
> CH Hi-Lite Heather's A Showoff
> 
> CH Marcris Indecent Proposal
> Hi-Lite Sunshine Bleu
> 
> CH Pashes Moonlight Beau
> Pashes Ramblin Revue
> 
> (Risque' Business certainly was a busy little boy!!)[/B]




Kissi's Mom...
The picture of Kissi in the avatar and ESPECIALLY the one in your gallary with the turquoise bow looks so much like my Bella!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Not surprising considering how much similar genetics are in our two Maltese


----------



## Kissi's Mom

Carol, It is amazing how many babies are closely related on this forum and even more amazing that you can almost tell which are related by the pics... I do love that little babydoll face!!
Kissi's Mom


----------



## MissMelanie

> QUOTE(MissMelanie @ Jun 2 2006, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=198451


<div class='quotemain'>Dear Stacy, 

I am so very sorry I never saw your question until now. I was looking online for information about a Maltese and it lead me here, of all places. :HistericalSmiley: The woman in that store was asking me about Angel Maltese, Bonnie Palmer's dogs. 

Think of all we ALL have learned since this thread was current. I have enjoyed reading each and every post here. I wish that Tonia and Larry actively and currently posted here. I know we all could learn a LOT from them. 

Anyone have a new dog they wish to add to this thread?

enJOY! 
Melanie


----------



## MickiLo

*Hi, By Chance*



kodie said:


> Can you still pay for a family tree for your pup after you register???


 
Hi, My Mother has owned Maltese for over 30 yrs. Her 2 Best Were out of Mighty Man Bokkabunora Kennels. 

I saw his name linked here. Do you know of any such breeders?
Your dogs look alot like my Mom's since passed dogs.
Can you tell me who your Breeder is? Refer me?

All the Maltese now resemble Havanese.. Or Bichon Mixes.
I cant find any resonable pets with correct coats & size.

Thank you!!


----------



## maltemom09

This is fun and very interesting! Looks like someone decided to continue this thread again and since Pearl is so new to me I thought I would post her ancestory:

Diamond South Sea Pearl

Sire:
CH Marcris Don Juan TR03136201
CH Angels Validian Rasing Spirit TP26643501 - Grandfather
CH Marcris Divine Risque' Sunstar TN90041802 - Grandmother
CH Validian-Remarc Raising Cane TN51780401 - Great Grandfather
CH Angels Risque' Spirit Winds Dove TN95300902 - Great Grandmother
CH Marcris Risque' Business TM74698201 - Great Grandfather
Hi-Lite Sunshine Bleu TN05792902 - Great Grandmother

Dam:
CH Diamond Mona Lisa's Smile TR41873804 - Mother
Angel's Little Teacup Diamond TR20531203 - Grandfather
Diamond Little Lisa TR12683105 - Grandmother
CH Angel's Risques Cupid TN46341004 - Great Grandfather
CH Angel's Risque Major Attraction TP05991002 - Great Grandmother
CH Angel's Bleu Diamond TR00564503 - Great Grandfather
Beautiful Girl Sugan TP25952702 - Great Grandfather

Breeder: Du Van Tran
Diamond Maltese


----------



## bellaratamaltese

MickiLo said:


> Hi, My Mother has owned Maltese for over 30 yrs. Her 2 Best Were out of Mighty Man Bokkabunora Kennels.
> 
> I saw his name linked here. Do you know of any such breeders?
> Your dogs look alot like my Mom's since passed dogs.
> Can you tell me who your Breeder is? Refer me?
> 
> All the Maltese now resemble Havanese.. Or Bichon Mixes.
> I cant find any resonable pets with correct coats & size.
> 
> Thank you!!



Hi! I'm a little confused by this post - whose name do you see linked here? I'm not familiar with Mighty Man Bukkoburnora Kennels. 

Welcome to Sm!


----------



## socalyte

*Cozette's pedigree*

Cozette's Ancestry

*Father:* Laureal’s American Idle: 

Paternal Grandparents: 
Avante’s Chasing the Blaze, 
Laureal’s Dream A Little Dream. 

Great Grandparents:
Avante’s Chasing the Blaze: from Divine’s Blaze of Victory and Divine’s Risque Heaven.
Laureal’s Dream a Little Dream: from Kismet-Petite Star Voyager AMA Winners Dog/ Laureal’s Red Hot Chili Pepper.

Great-great Grandparents: 
Divine’s Magic Memory of Didley ROM
Divine’s Heavenly Breeze
Am/Can/PR./Int’l Ch. Marcris Risque Business ROMX1
Divine’s Heavenly Breeze ROM
Petite Super Aries
Petite Super Star
Devine’s Indecent Cajun Creation
Suncrest Heaven’s Scent

*Mother:* Blue Hill’s Temperature Rising

Maternal Grandparents: 
Marcris Risque Quest
Hi-Lite Blue Hill Fever of Marcris

Great Grandparents: 
Am/Can/PR./Int’l Ch. Marcris Risque Business ROMX1
Divine’s Indecently Marcris
Marcris Omens Hi-Lite
Hi-Lite Cindyrella’s Sun

Great-great grandparents:
Marcris Marshmallow Prism
Petals Lilly in the Snow
Marcris Indecent Proposal
Marcris Divinely Risque
BIS Marcris Risque Omen
Hi-Lite Risque Rapture
Hi-Lite Seattle Showoff
Hi-Lite Solar Flare of C&M


Wow this is an old thread, but it is very interesting! Since Cozette is also new here, I decided to leave it.


----------



## socalyte

Oh I didn't realize the Ch. was considered part of the name-- all of Cozette's lineage have the Ch. except Marcris' Marshmallow Prism and Petals Lilly in the Snow. 

I also didn't put (and darn it, it's past the editing time-frame or I'd just go back and fix it) who her breeders were: Denise and Randy Rodhe from Florida. 

What does the ROM mean? And I'm assuming the Ch. Am/Can/PR/Int'l for Risque Business means those are places he was a champion? Looks like a lot of fluffs here are his progeny. It's been really interesting to read through this thread, even though old.


----------

